# Is Parelli bad for the brain?



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

All the 'Parelli' people I meet seem to be a little 'soft' in the brain tbh, is it all that quality time with carrot sticks and green bouncing balls or what?  I would love someone to explain it to me - in simple terms please


----------



## the watcher (8 July 2010)

<<pulling up a chair and watching with interest>>


----------



## martlin (8 July 2010)

that might be fun...


----------



## Archangel (8 July 2010)

*pulls up another chair and puts down overnight bag*


----------



## Munchkin (8 July 2010)

It's bad for my brain. But of course, I would never judge anyone else, because I'm a little angel like that


----------



## Munchkin (8 July 2010)

fumanchu said:



			assuming there is a brain?
		
Click to expand...

This is actually an interesting point - since some become voluntarily involved with Parelli.


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

There must have been a brain to start with, I am working on the theory that it is the Parelli that turns it into a pink fluffy mush


----------



## joeanne (8 July 2010)

No brainer........(if you will pardon the pun!)
No one with a working brain would buy the rubbish and tat they peddle at such inflated prices!


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

Perhaps if those balls came in pink with a crystal trim I could be tempted 
_Hmmm Sirena spots an opening here_


----------



## joeanne (8 July 2010)

What like a parelli cult?


----------



## Crackajack (8 July 2010)

Excuse the comment...im pretty new on here....

Why does it seem that the majority of peoples dont really use or like Parelli?

I like it - dont use it the way they teach but i incorporate its methods into my own training


----------



## Mrs B (8 July 2010)

fumanchu said:



			aahh...but DO they volunteer..i've heard its a bit like belonging to the Moonies..
		
Click to expand...

*shocked* They have to get married en masse to each other?


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

OK what do you think of my ad:

*EVER WONDERED WHY YOUR BALLS ARE ALWAYS GREEN - HAVE YOU HANKERED FOR PINK ONES?*

WELL NOW YOU CAN HAVE THEM!

PINK PARELLI BALLS NOW AVAILABLE AT ONLY £250 (PLUS P&P £15)

CRYSTALS (LOOK GREAT UNDER LIGHTS!) CAN BE ADDED TO YOUR OWN SPECIFICATION AT £1.50 PER CRYSTAL (GLITTER EXTRA)


Feel free to amend/add as necessary


----------



## eahotson (8 July 2010)

Yes! Had no particularly strong feelings for or against Parelli until I did a bit at camp. NOW I loathe it.


----------



## Munchkin (8 July 2010)

fumanchu said:



			aahh...but DO they volunteer..i've heard its a bit like belonging to the Moonies..
		
Click to expand...

I said "some" i.e. the no-brainers.

The ones whose brains are open to abuse are the ones of which you speak.


----------



## ilovecobs (8 July 2010)

im not one to go for that sorta thing really but its the only thing that worked for getting my horse to load ( due to bad experince she was WELL put off) 

Didnt do the while spending hundreds on allsorts, borrowed the loading dvd of a lady on my old yard and watched it twice and then just improvised in terms of equipment.

She went from point blank refusing to go near the trailer to i stand on the ramp, and she walks in on her own and pops her self sideways whilst i pull the partition across (i have a side loader)

Im still sceptical of it with some people as some people i know use it and their horses really take the p*** outta them day to day and they dont seem to see it.

If i had a problem loader again i would certainly try the new method but as for "oh im going to go and do some parelli"  and 10 mins later i see someone with what looks like a orange lunge whip trailing after their horse that is dragging them to grass.. no thankyou :L

BUT i am in debt to the lady who loaned me that DVD, id still be struggling each weekend now if it wasnt for her lol.

Also some people try it and if after 2 mins the horse isnt in the trailer they start whacking round the head and trying to get it to follow feed bowls. <<<that is no exaggeration i know i girl who does it every time she goes somewhere *rolls eyes*


----------



## joeanne (8 July 2010)

LMAO thats so KP......I wonder if SHE is involved in this parelli cult at all........


----------



## ilovecobs (8 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			OK what do you think of my ad:

*EVER WONDERED WHY YOUR BALLS ARE ALWAYS GREEN - HAVE YOU HANKERED FOR PINK ONES?*

WELL NOW YOU CAN HAVE THEM!

PINK PARELLI BALLS NOW AVAILABLE AT ONLY £250 (PLUS P&P £15)

CRYSTALS (LOOK GREAT UNDER LIGHTS!) CAN BE ADDED TO YOUR OWN SPECIFICATION AT £1.50 PER CRYSTAL (GLITTER EXTRA)


Feel free to amend/add as necessary

Click to expand...

This made me laugh  you'll be a millionaire in days


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

ilovecobs said:



			im not one to go for that sorta thing really but its the only thing that worked for getting my horse to load ( due to bad experince she was WELL put off) 

Didnt do the while spending hundreds on allsorts, borrowed the loading dvd of a lady on my old yard and watched it twice and then just improvised in terms of equipment.

She went from point blank refusing to go near the trailer to i stand on the ramp, and she walks in on her own and pops her self sideways whilst i pull the partition across (i have a side loader)

Im still sceptical of it with some people as some people i know use it and their horses really take the p*** outta them day to day and they dont seem to see it.

If i had a problem loader again i would certainly try the new method but as for "oh im going to go and do some parelli"  and 10 mins later i see someone with what looks like a orange lunge whip trailing after their horse that is dragging them to grass.. no thankyou :L

BUT i am in debt to the lady who loaned me that DVD, id still be struggling each weekend now if it wasnt for her lol.

Also some people try it and if after 2 mins the horse isnt in the trailer they start whacking round the head and trying to get it to follow feed bowls. <<<that is no exaggeration i know i girl who does it every time she goes somewhere *rolls eyes*
		
Click to expand...


See, to me that is just plain old horse sense, Parelli have made lots of money out of old fashioned horse sense by tarting it up and calling it savvy (American for sense  ), sadly there are too many people in horses today who lack the basic know all, so they turn to the millionaire Parelli for help.  
Those already in the know who don't subscribe are accused of not being real horse lovers - now that really really p's me off


----------



## reindeerlover (8 July 2010)

So...What was it that first attracted you to millionaire Pat Parelli?


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

How about:
*IS YOUR CARROT STICK BECOMING A BORE?*
EVER HANKERED FOR A GREEN ONE?

CUCUMBER STICKS NOW AVAILABLE

£150 (PLUS £15 p&p)

CRYSTALS (WILL LOOK GREAT UNDER LIGHTS) £1.50 A CRYSTAL (GLITTER EXTRA)


----------



## Hippona (8 July 2010)

I have a stick.

I found it in the field.

Its very long.

I don't need it.

I'm asking £350 for it........I'll throw in a carrott and some bailer twine for freeee.


PLease form an orderly queue.


----------



## Shysmum (8 July 2010)

Excuse me for being thick, but doesn't parelli just involve flogging a terrified one eyed horse repeatedly about the head, or is that some other natural horsemanship method ??  Hmmmm must be a cult, if said horse's owner can stand there believing every damned word the woman says.......while watching the above. sm x


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			Excuse me for being thick, but doesn't parelli just involve flogging a terrified one eyed horse repeatedly about the head, or is that some other natural horsemanship method ??
		
Click to expand...


Yeeeeessss but that's why you need the stick

Wanna buy a Cucumber Stick, also in Liquorice (black) if you prefer - only £150 -  less than half of poppymoo's price


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (8 July 2010)

I believe that there is a simple and rational explanation for all of this.
1. The number of brain cells the parelli convert looses is in direct proportion to the number of times they have hit their horse on the head with a orange stick
2. The Green balls are a subliminal representation of the state of most male parelli practioners manly parts when said horse finds a new game and double barrels them in the ging gang goolies.
3. Any old colour stick or whip will not suffice despite your brilliant advertising.  This is because the carrot stick is not a stick or a whip.  It in no way is used as a stick or a whip and thus twatting your frankly confused steed around the head with it is in no way cruel.  This is because it mimics the horses wild behaviour -  if you all took your rose tinted ponio loving spectacles off you would see your mounts bashing each other around the head with expensive orange sticks all day everyday.  
sheesh.  some people.......


----------



## Shysmum (8 July 2010)

Good GOD i am soooooooooooooooo thick

Yes, I would like a black and white version, with one of those gladiator spikey balls on the end please. That'll get the lungeing sorted out won't it.    sm x


----------



## Hippona (8 July 2010)

Yeah......but mines adjustable.

Simply apply with force to any delicate area of your horse and it will self-adjust to the appropriate length.


----------



## tallyho! (8 July 2010)

In answer to your question...

No, it is NOT bad for the brain. It actually GIVES you one.

Obviously you didn't have the brain to start with so parelli sold you a set of "Common Sense" DVDs so you could reprogramme this natural instinct over a period of time.


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			Good GOD i am soooooooooooooooo thick

Yes, I would like a black and white version, with one of those gladiator spikey balls on the end please. That'll get the lungeing sorted out won't it.    sm x
		
Click to expand...


Ummmmm don't do a black and white one - could do you a red and white one though - a Radish Stick

The spikey ball will be extra but I can throw in a rear view mirror for when you lunge him behind you - this is an invaluable tool


----------



## reindeerlover (8 July 2010)

tallyho! said:



			In answer to your question...

No, it is NOT bad for the brain. It actually GIVES you one.

Obviously you didn't have the brain to start with so parelli sold you a set of "Common Sense" DVDs so you could reprogramme this natural instinct over a period of time.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, first post?


----------



## Shysmum (8 July 2010)

Ok sold - how much ?  I have a budget of £526.02. Will that be enough ? Will it include a DVD of how to thrash my ponio to the best of my abilities too ? Forget the DVD of the apology, I watched it , it made me puke over my dagger spurs.


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

tallyho! said:



			In answer to your question...

No, it is NOT bad for the brain. It actually GIVES you one.

Obviously you didn't have the brain to start with so parelli sold you a set of "Common Sense" DVDs so you could reprogramme this natural instinct over a period of time.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## spaniel (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			Good GOD i am soooooooooooooooo thick

Yes, I would like a black and white version, with one of those gladiator spikey balls on the end please. That'll get the lungeing sorted out won't it.    sm x
		
Click to expand...

Just for you I have a special offer on ......  green sticks with purple spikey balls....only £250....what a bargain and I will even do free postage......


wanders off to pick thistles.....


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			Ok sold - how much ?  I have a budget of £526.02. Will that be enough ? Will it include a DVD of how to thrash my ponio to the best of my abilities too ? Forget the DVD of the apology, I watched it , it made me puke over my dagger spurs.
		
Click to expand...

Well what a coincidence, that is exactly the price I was asking  I will even throw in some sabre spurs for you


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

spaniel said:



			Just for you I have a special offer on ......  green sticks with purple spikey balls....only £250....what a bargain and I will even do free postage......


wanders off to pick thistles.....
		
Click to expand...

Oy!  Mine are cheaper anyway


----------



## tallyho! (8 July 2010)

Farrierlover said:



			Oh dear, first post?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah what's up with that? And thanks for very warm welcome FL!


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (8 July 2010)

Parelli is Sh*t. End of.


----------



## Shysmum (8 July 2010)

In fact I think I'll buy both, I'm bound to snap one aren't I. After all, he can be a naughty little git, trying to sidle up for a bit of reassurance, and that really does not go with what Linda teaches. I must be firmer, I must be firmer, I must be firmer. Yup, the two will do it, I can practice using both at the same time for lunging.


----------



## spaniel (8 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			Oy!  Mine are cheaper anyway  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Yeh but mine are sustainable and biodegradable and edible.....    ah....actually that might be a design flaw....hmmmmm


----------



## Starzaan (8 July 2010)

* must.....not........get.....involved..........................trying really ..... really hard...not.....to....get involved.......* GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR THE EFFORT!


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

spaniel said:



			Yeh but mine are sustainable and biodegradable and edible.....    ah....actually that might be a design flaw....hmmmmm
		
Click to expand...

_whispers..........................nnooooo think of the repeat sales_


----------



## Bessieboo (8 July 2010)

Can I ask are the balls so you can teach your horse to juggle?

Just wondering because once I have got my pony to tap dance I feel juggling could be the next step.


----------



## Shysmum (8 July 2010)

starzaan - go on, go on, go on..


----------



## Ravenwood (8 July 2010)

LMAO at this thread 

I have a whole hedge length of beech saplings - natural, self seeding, very flippy and environmentally friendly - I will promise to plant three to each one you buy 

If you use these, I guarantee that your horse will respond to this natural stick far quicker than an orange, green or cystal covered one 

My only experience of Parelli was when they held a weekend residential course at a yard near me - apparently a girl led her horse out of the stable and because its head was up high it wasn't being submissive to her leading it, so she had to put it back in the stable and lead it out again and again and again........and again!!  Until the horse walked with its down!

If my horse walked submissively with its head down on the first day at a strange yard I would probably be phoning the vet


----------



## HBII (8 July 2010)

PMSL at you lot!

Bad for the brain whose ... Equestrian / Human / Both ??


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (8 July 2010)

All the people I know who do it, for what ever reasons don't ride their horses very much, if at all. Either the horse isn't sound enough to be ridden, or the owner isn't able to ride, or the owner is actually too nervous to do much ridden work on their horse, etc.  

There are quite a few people around my way that do it, and I really see no harm. They are having fun with their horses, and all the horses are happy and well kept.   

I don't do it myself, and can't see how it would benefit me or my horse, as my horse's schooling and work routine is more 'conventional', but perhaps if something happened to me which meant I could never ride again, and I still wanted horses, perhaps I might start to do something like this?? Who knows  

The people I know who do it, spend a lot of time with their horses, and no harm is being done, so I don't see the problem TBH


----------



## Shysmum (8 July 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyF2QqP29DU

This is the problem........


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyF2QqP29DU

This is the problem........
		
Click to expand...

I've watched that before and I honestly can't work our what she was trying to do! other than make the horse head shy that is and completely ruin it's trust in humans. Other than that...


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyF2QqP29DU

This is the problem........
		
Click to expand...

OMG that is disgusting.  No one I know does anything like that to their horses!  

To be honest when I see them doing 'Parelli', it just looks like a load of faffing about on the ground going round cones and things.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (8 July 2010)

Misinterpreted said:



			OMG that is disgusting.  No one I know does anything like that to their horses!  

To be honest when I see them doing 'Parelli', it just looks like a load of faffing about on the ground going round cones and things.
		
Click to expand...

Well now you know the cold hard truth! When your back is turned the cones get thrown to one side and they start doing all  manner of strange and cruel things. This is why it must end....NOW


----------



## tallyho! (8 July 2010)

fumanchu said:



			welcome to the forum.

i hope you enjoy your time here 

Click to expand...

Why thank you fumanchu - I think I might!


----------



## Crackajack (8 July 2010)

WTF???!!! What are they doing in that vid???


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyF2QqP29DU

This is the problem........
		
Click to expand...

I rest my case - it obviously turns you into a cold hearted banshee


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (8 July 2010)

I don't like a lot of those youtube videos    Those poor, confused horses.    If anyone tried doing anything like that to my boy, he'd rear up and kick them in the face and good for him I'd say!


----------



## Munchkin (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyF2QqP29DU

This is the problem........
		
Click to expand...

A huge problem I agree. The equipment she's using to work with this horse costs a fortune (I'm sure she gets a discount for sexual favours but just think what it'd cost you and I?)

I manage to batter my horses to within an inch of their lives perfectly easily with standard schooling whips, lunge lines... heck even a well executed fist can have its place if you're wearing a sharp enough ring.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (8 July 2010)

Munchkin said:



			A huge problem I agree. The equipment she's using to work with this horse costs a fortune (I'm sure she gets a discount for sexual favours but just think what it'd cost you and I?)

I manage to batter my horses to within an inch of their lives perfectly easily with standard schooling whips, lunge lines... heck even a well executed fist can have its place if you're wearing a sharp enough ring.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh the classic soveriegn ring training tecnique. It works then? never tried myself


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (8 July 2010)

I thought Parelli was just a blanket term for those too afraid to actually ride their horses?


----------



## Munchkin (8 July 2010)

sarahsum1 said:



			Ahhh the classic soveriegn ring training tecnique. It works then? never tried myself 

Click to expand...

Particularly good for headshy equines. They soon learn to realise that most things that come close to their heads aren't really that bad in comparison to being punched in the muzzle with Argos' finest.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (8 July 2010)

Munchkin said:



			Particularly good for headshy equines. They soon learn to realise that most things that come close to their heads aren't really that bad in comparison to being punched in the muzzle with Argos' finest.
		
Click to expand...

Why bother with Argos when you can mug some chav down the park! Get a can of stella with it usually  Which helps bring out the required agression when using said ring.


----------



## Kittykins (8 July 2010)

Just watched that video (or the first minute at least). 

*WHAT IS THAT WOMAN DOING!!!???*

I though Pirelli was something to do with getting the horse to put it's head between it's legs for carrots, to loosen up muscles. Or is that Alexander technique?


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (8 July 2010)

I responded earlier in a light hearted manner but that video has just sent my hackles right up.
The stupid stupid *****.  
I'd like to put her in a round pen and thrash the hell of out of her whilst making sure she has no idea of why or what i want from her.
I'd love to have seen her do that to Sid.  He'd have stood up and bashed her one plain and simple.
For once in my life I am speechless


----------



## MrsMozart (8 July 2010)

Okay. Confession time.... 

When I got my first horse, all my good old 'common horse sense' left me and I was stuck and she was like a giraffe on speed. So, a friend helped me using Parelli methods (I know, common horse sense, etc.). I researched a bit. Wasn't sure I liked it, but was open to learning and re-learning as much as I could about horse care/management, etc.

I went on a two day session at the NEC, but wasn't too impressed. One person seemed to have clicked with her horse, but she might have done that anyway.

Friend and I went on a one day course. We left after morning coffee.

I've bought the DVDs and courses, learnt what I could from them, ignored what didn't make sense/was too 'way out there', and then sold the lot on eBay, usually for more than I'd paid for them 

I do still have the halter and long lead rope. The halter keeps Dizz calm and 'happy' when moving around the yard/field with a handler; and the rope ditto, it feels good, lets a hoony horse hoon without giving me rope burns, and makes it easier to work with horses on the ground. Everything else has gone to eBay and paid for itself and left some over 

Having seen the video of what appears to be someone famous 'working' with a horse in a totally unacceptable manner, I will no longer look to it for any  nugget of knowledge.


----------



## Blaise (8 July 2010)

I have nothing constructive to add to this thread other than that i'm almost about to pee myself laughing  Completely agree with the above though, what she does to that poor horse in the video is absolutley disgusting. Parelli to me always seemed to be common sense marketed to make it seem like it was something 'new' and could be achieved by watching their dvd sets costing £300 each and joining their equally as expensive (and useless) 'club'. After watching that video again though, i'm not so sure where the common sense part comes into it??


----------



## rhino (8 July 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			Having seen the video of what appears to be someone famous 'working' with a horse in a totally unacceptable manner, I will no longer look to it for any  nugget of knowledge.
		
Click to expand...

That 'someone famous' is Linda Parelli herself

This isn't a 'behind the scenes/secret' clip, but one which is included in a dvd they sell (for a vastly inflated price of course)


----------



## Jennyharvey (8 July 2010)

Unfortunately Parelli has got a very negative image due to that video.  And i agree, its horrific.  But i dont think you can put everyone who uses parelli or other NH methods into the same catagory.  A lot of people who train using parelli are those who have no interest in riding.  Being able to do the groundwork is a good alternative.  
But unfortunately a lot of people buy into the idea that if the buy all the expensive equipment they will become great horse trainers.  
A lot of people do actually use Parelli and other NH methods to train their horses to a high level.  I myself am aiming to compete in jumping next year with my youngster.  He has been trained in methods similar to parelli, ray hunt and mark rashid.  Never had a bit in his mouth, and is as easy and light as a feather to ride.  
I think tho really the training techique is really only as good as the trainer.  You get good and bad training in all disciplines.  After all, natural horsemanship is no better a method than other traditional techniques, its just training from a different perspective.  
Because there are a few idiots amounst us, doesnt mean we are all like that.


----------



## Cavblacks (8 July 2010)

roo2012 said:



			That 'someone famous' is Linda Parelli herself

This isn't a 'behind the scenes/secret' clip, but one which is included in a dvd they sell (for a vastly inflated price of course)
		
Click to expand...

After watching that video I know what I'd like to do to Linda Parelli. And seriously, that is included in their DVD's and people STILL buy them?!All through that video I was willing the poor horse to get his own back. I couldnt even work out what she was trying to acheive, and if a human can't how the hell could a horse?!

Sorry gone off on a rant there....

but....

PMSL at the comedy on this thread before!


----------



## rhino (8 July 2010)

Cavblacks said:



			And seriously, that is included in their DVD's and people STILL buy them?!
		
Click to expand...

But that horse was 'dangerous' - didn't pay enough attention to its handler and kept getting distracted (possibly something to do with the fact it has one eye??) so that was obviously the best way for it to learn to respect the owner/handler. I just can't believe the owner watched this whole episode - if someone tried this with my horse...


----------



## Sanolly (8 July 2010)

First of all - Munchkin, you crack me up, thanks for one of the biggest belly laughs I've had all week! 

I managed about a minute of that video, I was shouting blue murder at the laptop screen after about 10 seconds - what an absolute B*TCH! I really wanted to slap her!
I'm all for people doing things on the ground with their horses - horseagility, horsey heelwork-to-music - who cares, as long as the horses are trained in a positive manner. Personally I'm a Monty Roberts girl myself, it's done wonders with my poor little terrified-of-his-own-shadow cob, and helped me tame my feral welshie after she was left to her own devices for nearly 3 years.
And to think they charge all that money to watch horses being abused...


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

Jennyharvey said:



			Unfortunately Parelli has got a very negative image due to that video.  And i agree, its horrific.  But i dont think you can put everyone who uses parelli or other NH methods into the same catagory.  A lot of people who train using parelli are those who have no interest in riding.  Being able to do the groundwork is a good alternative.  
But unfortunately a lot of people buy into the idea that if the buy all the expensive equipment they will become great horse trainers.  
A lot of people do actually use Parelli and other NH methods to train their horses to a high level.  I myself am aiming to compete in jumping next year with my youngster.  He has been trained in methods similar to parelli, ray hunt and mark rashid.  Never had a bit in his mouth, and is as easy and light as a feather to ride.  
I think tho really the training techique is really only as good as the trainer.  You get good and bad training in all disciplines.  After all, natural horsemanship is no better a method than other traditional techniques, its just training from a different perspective.  
Because there are a few idiots amounst us, doesnt mean we are all like that.
		
Click to expand...


Finally!  A pro Parelli person who actually makes sense!

Personally I am probably more traditional but a lot of the things I do seem to pop up in 'natural' horsemanship too.

You hit the nail on so many heads, especially the bit about people thinking if they buy all the stuff they will be good trainers and you are so right in that any training method is only as good as the trainer.  I think my problem is that the ones I have met have not been good trainers and yet they think they are the bees knees and the rest of us don't know what we are talking about as we watch them confuse their poor unfortunate horses.

As for LP - not a good trainer imho.


----------



## thatsmygirl (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			Excuse me for being thick, but doesn't parelli just involve flogging a terrified one eyed horse repeatedly about the head, or is that some other natural horsemanship method ??  Hmmmm must be a cult, if said horse's owner can stand there believing every damned word the woman says.......while watching the above. sm x
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't off said it better. A load off bloody **** parelli is.


----------



## Archangel (8 July 2010)

Monsters said:



			A load off bloody **** parelli is.
		
Click to expand...

*wipes tea off computer*


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

I have to say that i'm somewhat of a parelli expert as some of the older forum members will know.And i often play eight games with my horses..i do not use the conventional 'kit' but i use a gym ball from argos,a bamboo cane with string and tarpauling from b&q.

I do play the normal seven games but have also used my own games aswell.i cannot recomend tail pulling enough.if you have horses with trust issues it can really help them.if you stand behind your horse in a school and gently yank the tail untill the horse reverses towards you,once the horses have got the hang of it you can 'pull' them around the school several times.My horses love this game and the bond between him and me is amazing.

Alot of people diss parelli because they are not experianced enough to know when the horse is respecting and giving to you.They take there horse into the school and try a game  but when the horse does not react the way you think it should they bad mouth parelli.It can takes months to get the horse to be at one with you it wont happen overnight.So dont give up.


----------



## Sparkles (8 July 2010)

I'm blonde, I can't comment on the brain mush question  

I just have no interest in it tbh and don't see it's point. I can quite happily get onmost of our horses bareback and no tack and jump them round anything, hack them out, etc.
I have no need to poke them with carrot sticks nor do I have the time or desire to. 11 horses on our yard to do each day to school and sort out, each for which, natural horsemanship/parelli has no part in their training schedules. As long as they perform and are sound and happy, that's all that's needed.
Not one horse is bad mannered to handle, including ones which were before we got them, and all are expected for the bosses 10 y/o daughter and horse-novice son to be able to handle whenever, without supervision and be subjected to hours of grooming or lunging by them also. They're not all plods either, most are 17+ hunters. The daughter even rides our big 17.3 grey fella. 
Which all are trustworthy enough to do without ever once have a touch of 'parelli' in their lives.

Maybe just a case of 'if it's not broke,don't try and fix it'.


----------



## amandaco2 (8 July 2010)

based on what ive seen, the answer is yes......


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			I have to say that i'm somewhat of a parelli expert as some of the older forum members will know.And i often play eight games with my horses..i do not use the conventional 'kit' but i use a gym ball from argos,a bamboo cane with string and tarpauling from b&q.

I do play the normal seven games but have also used my own games aswell.i cannot recomend tail pulling enough.if you have horses with trust issues it can really help them.if you stand behind your horse in a school and gently yank the tail untill the horse reverses towards you,once the horses have got the hang of it you can 'pull' them around the school several times.My horses love this game and the bond between him and me is amazing.

Alot of people diss parelli because they are not experianced enough to know when the horse is respecting and giving to you.They take there horse into the school and try a game  but when the horse does not react the way you think it should they bad mouth parelli.It can takes months to get the horse to be at one with you it wont happen overnight.So dont give up.
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone got any cleaning tips to get Ribena off a computer screen? It's gone down the keys too eurghhhh!


----------



## amandaco2 (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			=i cannot recomend tail pulling enough.
		
Click to expand...


:cough splutter:
eh?! what for?!


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			I have to say that i'm somewhat of a parelli expert as some of the older forum members will know.And i often play eight games with my horses..i do not use the conventional 'kit' but i use a gym ball from argos,a bamboo cane with string and tarpauling from b&q.

I do play the normal seven games but have also used my own games aswell.i cannot recomend tail pulling enough.if you have horses with trust issues it can really help them.if you stand behind your horse in a school and gently yank the tail untill the horse reverses towards you,once the horses have got the hang of it you can 'pull' them around the school several times.My horses love this game and the bond between him and me is amazing.

Alot of people diss parelli because they are not experianced enough to know when the horse is respecting and giving to you.They take there horse into the school and try a game  but when the horse does not react the way you think it should they bad mouth parelli.It can takes months to get the horse to be at one with you it wont happen overnight.So dont give up.
		
Click to expand...



I'm not sure recommending standing behind a horse and pulling it's tail is the best advice I've heard. What if the horse takes a dislike to the tail pulling and double barrels you!? Surely this is not a good idea until the trust is already there, in bucket loads. Also why do you want to pull your horse round the school by it's tail? Genuine question


----------



## Sparkles (8 July 2010)

Oh wait. I thought that post was posted as a joke?!

Or is 'tail pulling' actually legitimate?


----------



## amandaco2 (8 July 2010)

well from some of the stuff ive seen it may well be legit!!
fact really is stranger than fiction.....


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

firstly i must apologise but my caps button is not working properly.

You need the horse to respect and trust you in any situation.out hacking and there is a scarey monster in the bushes you need the horse to trust you enough to walk past the monster because you have asked him to.that is what tail pulling does,it makes the horse trust you 100%.if the horse will happily reverse around a school by being gently pulled by the tail then the trust is totally there.

if your horse will double barrel you then you do need to go back to very basic parelli and play the seven games before you are both ready to try tail pulling.the trust is very obviously not there.


----------



## Sparkles (8 July 2010)

Hmm. I'm dumbfounded then, as to when on earth, you would ever need to pull your horse round by it's tail?

Maybe it's for when you're entered to compete and you've had so much time perfecting your Parelli, your horses brain has forgotten common sense things like dressage or jumping...so you can drag it out the arena perhaps?

Spinning off from that.
Unloading would be easy!
Though the initial loading could be an issue.... would you then pull it by the forlock to load??



Sorry, I'm not closed-minded...I just really don't see the point. Fair does, if it works for you...but for me, I can honestly say it would have no part in any of our horses schedules really.


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

Actually the tail pulling thing is an old horseman's trick, I use it myself to catch mine from the field.

As they gallop past, you grab the tail and then walk them up to the yard, I can bring four in like that


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (8 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			Actually the tail pulling thing is an old horseman's trick, I use it myself to catch mine from the field.

As they gallop past, you grab the tail and then walk them up to the yard, I can bring four in like that 

Click to expand...

What backwards  Or am I imagining it all wrong


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 July 2010)

Agree, a lot of older Irish horseman and woman would use the tail-pulling thing.


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

i dont travel my horses,we will just hack 20 or so miles to a show..It's un-natural for horses to be enclosed in a box.


----------



## Doormouse (8 July 2010)

Ok, am now crying with laughter.  Really some of you guys should be writing comedy!!!  Have never taken alot of notice of Parelli, except being vaguely astonished that anyone should think being able ride without tack was useful apart from saving on the cleaning.  I hadn't come across the stick thing or the fit ball, what this about games?  How do you know if your horse likes ball games, they might be more of chess player?  

Anyway, must admit can't see much point to it but I guess it keeps people happy.  Having said that the woman on that video is a disgrace to any form of horsemanship.


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

My horse adores the ball.I swear he has more ball control than the england football team.I usually stand back and throw the ball at my horse and he will header it into our little goal.


----------



## tallyho! (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			i dont travel my horses,we will just hack 20 or so miles to a show..It's un-natural for horses to be enclosed in a box.
		
Click to expand...

yes i completely agree... I keep mine in a cage. 

is that a horsebox I see on your banner thingy?


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

Yes it is my friends trailer to which i tie my horses to so they can have a rest..i couldent sit on my horses all day.that would be cruel.


----------



## Sparkles (8 July 2010)

I think, if Parelli or NH wants to practice what they preach, then it should all be done naked.


----------



## amandaco2 (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			My horse adores the ball.I swear he has more ball control than the england football team.I usually stand back and throw the ball at my horse and he will header it into our little goal.
		
Click to expand...

yyeeessss of course he does.

maybe you should sign him up for the team, he will probably do better than the humans and cost a fraction of their wages to employ!
have just had a thought- is the tail pulling useful for teaching working pirouttes?!

erm is it not also unnatural for a horse to be dragged backwards by a derranged human yanking its tail?!?!?!


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

What the horse or me??.


----------



## Sparkles (8 July 2010)

Not you personally.

Just as a general really.

If it's about being all free,natural and at one and all of that. Then why not the handler too?

[I'm being humourous, for the record.  ]


----------



## Munchkin (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			if your horse will double barrel you then you do need to go back to very basic parelli and play the seven games before you are both ready to try tail pulling.
		
Click to expand...

If your horse double barrels you for leading it backwards by its tail you need to go to hospital.


----------



## Jennyharvey (8 July 2010)

I really like this person.  Tracy westfall.  Not parelli but a very good trainer.  
And a wonderful horse.  Just thought i would share for when natural horsemanship works.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-7v8Ck1crg


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

i've been doing parelli for many years and have never been kicked before..i have been trod on when the horse was so eager to play the game that he has started to reverse before i was ready.


----------



## Doormouse (8 July 2010)

rema, hang on a minute I thought that one of the parelli teaching methods was aimed at helping a horse to load but if parelli doesn't agree with horses being in a lorry or trailer why would they want to help anyone to achieve that?


----------



## Munchkin (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			i have been trod on when the horse was so eager to play the game that he has started to reverse before i was ready.
		
Click to expand...

I have this image now playing over in my head and it's very, very funny!


----------



## Jennyharvey (8 July 2010)

Also meant to add, pulling the horse round by the tail is quite an advanced move.  It shows the horse willing to move with you, even by its tail.  But only after a lot of work on building trust and obedience.  I did try it once with my boy, and he just looked at me like i was going madder than ususal.  He would never kick so i wouldnt be worried of that, but if you think your horse may not like it, common sense tells you not to try.

Also, i still dont think its fair to diss the method as bad.  Its only the ability of the trainer after all.  Parelli done good is a joy to watch.


----------



## Steorra (8 July 2010)

Firstly, this thread just made me shriek with laughter. Fine, except I'm at work...

Seriously, though, Parelli annoys me so much.  There are so many people who  switch off to natural horsemanship because they assume it is all about mugs playing games, pulling tails and paying a fortune for the privilege!

I'm all for natural horsemanship if it is practical, logical and helps me build a good relationship with my horse.  For that matter, I'm all for conventional techniques if they are practical, logical and help me build a good relationship with my horse.  There may be good Parelli practitioners out there, but I have never met one, and the bad ones give other natural horsemen / women a bad name.

Anyway, I'm going to get off my high horse (pun absolutely intended, just can't help myself, sorry) and go back to giggling, which is really much more fun.


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

Yes you are quite right about helping horses to load but parelli helps with that because thats what owners want.But parelli would rather not see horses 'travelled'.


----------



## Shysmum (8 July 2010)

erm.......if I try holding my boy's tail, he immediately farts at me. If I tried to lead him with it, he would **** on me. Sorry - is that another parelli move ?

Oooooo - did you know that if you swear, it automatically comes up with little stars - how amazing is that


----------



## amandaco2 (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			i've been doing parelli for many years and have never been kicked before..i have been trod on when the horse was so eager to play the game that he has started to reverse before i was ready.
		
Click to expand...

haha now that is funny. 
what if you werent wanting to play this highly unnatural 'game' but merely wanted to brush his tail? would he assume you were 'playing' and reverse at you at top speed? or is tail brushing far too unnatural and only tail 'pulling' is allowed?


----------



## Jennyharvey (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			Yes you are quite right about helping horses to load but parelli helps with that because thats what owners want.But parelli would rather not see horses 'travelled'.
		
Click to expand...

Never actualy heard of that.  

Parelli, or any NH methods is good with loading if its done right.  You can screw it up too much if you dont do it well.  
But most horses do load fine using time anyway.  

I think a lot of people go into NH because they have horses that are hard to handle and want another approach that might work.  Its same with most people who go shoeless.  Normally there is a reason why people take their horses shoes off, mabe lami or navicular.  I think its similar with training.


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

I dont think i would brush my horses tail in the school so my horse would know that in the school means we play games and in the field or on the yard he will stand perfectly still for me to brush his tail.


----------



## jokadoka (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			i dont travel my horses,we will just hack 20 or so miles to a show..It's un-natural for horses to be enclosed in a box.
		
Click to expand...

You do seem to have 2 pictures of them tied to a trailer, that goes seperate does it?


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

I have stated in a previous reply that the trailer belongs to a friend to which i tied my horses to to rest after a 12 mile hack to the show.


----------



## Munchkin (8 July 2010)

amandaco2 said:



			haha now that is funny. 
what if you werent wanting to play this highly unnatural 'game' but merely wanted to brush his tail? would he assume you were 'playing' and reverse at you at top speed? or is tail brushing far too unnatural and only tail 'pulling' is allowed?
		
Click to expand...

Imagine the speed you could get up if you were actually pulling its tail (to tidy it up, as in mane pulling)


----------



## TicTac (8 July 2010)

BORING..........all thease Parelli post's do is allow people to write ignorant comments. It's old hat now.


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

I guess it is natural to mock what you dont understand.


----------



## ERB (8 July 2010)

Excuse my ignorance but isn't riding a horse as unnatural as enclosing it in a box?!


----------



## jokadoka (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			erm.......if I try holding my boy's tail, he immediately farts at me. If I tried to lead him with it, he would **** on me. Sorry - is that another parelli move ?

Oooooo - did you know that if you swear, it automatically comes up with little stars - how amazing is that 

Click to expand...

Absolutely pissing myself here!
Mine would do just the same!!!!! I can't believe some of these comments, is Rema for real or just having a laugh???


----------



## Shysmum (8 July 2010)

the other thing I use ponio's tail for is to pull my hubbie up hills when we're all out together (with the dogs). He has to stand to the side to let the farts go downwind past him . And no I'm not joking.......Does that count ?  sm x

ps she's for real


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

Oh i'm very much for real.


----------



## amandaco2 (8 July 2010)

maybe it could be a new form of exercise/hack if slightly modified?
hold the tail, horse pulls you along whilst you are wearing roller skates? maybe put the carrot stick on the left butt cheek to turn left?


----------



## Nic (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			i dont travel my horses,we will just hack 20 or so miles to a show..It's un-natural for horses to be enclosed in a box.
		
Click to expand...

But natural for them to be ridden/bitted/tacked up/shod etc...?


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Agree, a lot of older Irish horseman and woman would use the tail-pulling thing.
		
Click to expand...

Did you know that the game Pin The Tail on the Donkey originates from this practice


----------



## jokadoka (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			Oh i'm very much for real.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Dear....


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

amandaco2 said:



			maybe it could be a new form of exercise/hack if slightly modified?
hold the tail, horse pulls you along whilst you are wearing roller skates? maybe put the carrot stick on the left butt cheek to turn left?
		
Click to expand...

If there is enough snow you can actually ski


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			But natural for them to be ridden/bitted/tacked up/shod etc...?
		
Click to expand...

treeless saddle,bitless bridle and old macs.


----------



## Jennyharvey (8 July 2010)

I too am actually getting a bit bothered by everyone dissing a certain method, especially because the method itself is not too blame.  Unfortunately NH does get a bad name because of a few idiots but to claim a particular method is bad, cruel, silly, stupid or something, i think its pretty unfair.  I think everyone has had a pretty good laugh, but only if it doesnt go so far as to insult people.

Horse riding is not natural.  No matter what we do to them, its not natural.  Shoes, bits, bitless, the lot.  But some people like to train there horses in a way that is more to his nature, what he understands.  I think the term Natural horsemanship is incorrect.  Because it makes you think that what you are doing is natural.  Its not.  A wild horse is natural, not one that is domesticated and ridden.


----------



## Shysmum (8 July 2010)

Hmmm - have you ever been dragged round a field on your stomach while holding a tail ? It's not funny I can tell you, but that's a total other story involving a Santa hat and baubles, trying to catch said horse. 

But then with the boy, I think roller skates may be quite fun, with said parelli stick now converted to a dangler. Hmmm  * thinks of trying it this evening*..

bite, bite


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			Hmmm - have you ever been dragged round a field on your stomach while holding a tail ? It's not funny I can tell you, but that's a total other story involving a Santa hat and baubles, trying to catch said horse. 

But then with the boy, I think roller skates may be quite fun, with said parelli stick now converted to a dangler. Hmmm  * thinks of trying it this evening*..

bite, bite 

Click to expand...

SM you heard what Rema said, you need to go back to basics before you attempt a tail catch like that, goodness me do people never learn


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			Did you know that the game Pin The Tail on the Donkey originates from this practice 

Click to expand...

Indeed, as before the invention/wide availability/affordability of bifocals in rural Irish communities, people had to use pitchforks to identify the right end of the horse/donkey before being able to go and grab hold of the tail.


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 July 2010)

Any tips how to get tea off a keyboard!  Love this thread, although have to confess I seem to have unwittingly used parelli as I have been known to grab a tail if pony is wandering away when I am trying to put fly spray on or similar.  Not too sure how she would take to being pulled round a school by her tail, but as I haven't got a school I shan't try, wouldn't want to confuse her.


----------



## BBP (8 July 2010)

Utterly pointless reply but my pony follows me around the field in reverse every day...but he just wants me to scratch his bottom.  Pulling his tail just acts like an accelerator pedal!

Incidentally, since he taught himself this trick, brushing his tail did indeed cause him to step backwards, so I had to unteach him!

Same as so many other people have said, I take the bits of advice I like and that make sense to me, from Parelli, Monty Roberts, my riding instructor and this forum and use them, and ignore the rest.  

People seem to be annoyed about the fact that they make money from selling their knowledge and methods.  It's a business, and just like the riding school down the road, I choose not to give them my money because I think I get better value elsewhere.  Although if I could make my fortune from packaging common sense and making it shiny, then I would!


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			Any tips how to get tea off a keyboard!  Love this thread, although have to confess I seem to have unwittingly used parelli as I have been known to grab a tail if pony is wandering away when I am trying to put fly spray on or similar.  Not too sure how she would take to being pulled round a school by her tail, but as I haven't got a school I shan't try, wouldn't want to confuse her.
		
Click to expand...

No I am still waiting for someone to let me know how to get Ribena off a screen and keyboard

Keep up MM, we have explained that although Parelli have laid claim to the tail pull method, it is in fact an old horseman's trick  and is indeed the origin of Pin the Tail on the Donkey


----------



## amandaco2 (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			treeless saddle,bitless bridle and old macs.
		
Click to expand...


ohhh right- so a saddle is ok, as long as it has no tree? 
and bridles- those really au naturelle straps all over the horses face- they are ok as long as there is no bit involved? ok.
and metal shoes are so horrific and unnatural- but horsey 'trainers' or 'sneakers' are ok?

i totally get it and understand now...

so i presume that the human wearing roller skates (prehaps only made of plastic as there appears to be an aversion to any kind of metal) and using a direction determining carrot stick (as no other stick would possibly suffice or be as natural) doing some tail 'dragging' is equally natural and good?

prehaps it would be a speedier way to get to those really natural situations called shows, than using a horrific barbaric box of a trailer or lorry?


----------



## itsme123 (8 July 2010)

Quote Rema: 

_if your horse will double barrel you then you do need to go back to very basic parelli and play the seven games before you are both ready to try tail pulling.the trust is very obviously not there._

I should jolly well say so. I would imagine I'd never trust it again, and it would never let me near it's back end again. 

I've actually got tears rolling down my face 

The best parelli person i've seen (for comedy/stupidity value) is a local lady who thinks NOTHING of hacking along roads on her horse (headcollar, bareback, no hat) with a loose foal at foot. I kid you not....


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			No I am still waiting for someone to let me know how to get Ribena off a screen and keyboard

Keep up MM, we have explained that although Parelli have laid claim to the tail pull method, it is in fact an old horseman's trick  and is indeed the origin of Pin the Tail on the Donkey 

Click to expand...

Yeh I have realised that now, feel happier knowing I am just following traditional methods.  Have used a pitch fork to load the pony so obviously I am a true old fashioned horseman.


----------



## Jennyharvey (8 July 2010)

amandaco2 said:



			ohhh right- so a saddle is ok, as long as it has no tree? 
and bridles- those really au naturelle straps all over the horses face- they are ok as long as there is no bit involved? ok.
and metal shoes are so horrific and unnatural- but horsey 'trainers' or 'sneakers' are ok?

i totally get it and understand now...

so i presume that the human wearing roller skates (prehaps only made of plastic as there appears to be an aversion to any kind of metal) and using a direction determining carrot stick (as no other stick would possibly suffice or be as natural) doing some tail 'dragging' is equally natural and good?

prehaps it would be a speedier way to get to those really natural situations called shows, than using a horrific barbaric box of a trailer or lorry?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you didnt read my last post. NOTHING WE DO TO A HORSE IS NATURAL.  No tack, shoes or riding.  Like i said, the term Natural is incorrect.
A lot of people dont ride with bits or shoes because we feel that they are detrimental to a horses health and way of going.  not always linked to NH.  And lots of NH trainers also use bits and shoes.  Its up to each individual trainer, not the actual method.


----------



## joeanne (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			Hmmm - have you ever been dragged round a field on your stomach while holding a tail ? It's not funny I can tell you, but that's a total other story involving a Santa hat and baubles, trying to catch said horse.
		
Click to expand...

Not laughed so much in years! I go out for the afternoon and come back to this. 
I now have images of KP's cult members being dragged about on thier faces, whilst holding onto thier horses tail as it lets off a volley of farts
Thats before you start on Sirena's swap shop of veggie sticks!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			firstly i must apologise but my caps button is not working properly.

You need the horse to respect and trust you in any situation.out hacking and there is a scarey monster in the bushes you need the horse to trust you enough to walk past the monster because you have asked him to.that is what tail pulling does,it makes the horse trust you 100%.if the horse will happily reverse around a school by being gently pulled by the tail then the trust is totally there.

if your horse will double barrel you then you do need to go back to very basic parelli and play the seven games before you are both ready to try tail pulling.the trust is very obviously not there.
		
Click to expand...


I'm afraid I simply cannot see that.
I can quite understand that if you are daft enough to pull your horse backwards by its tail and it lets you, that that is an expression of its trust of you but how that can possibly build up trust is totally beyond me.
I'll stick to my 'old-fashioned' methods, thank you!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			treeless saddle,bitless bridle and old macs.
		
Click to expand...

I've stopped using my old mac, it lets in too much water!


----------



## Sparkles (8 July 2010)

Still reckon it should be naked, if horse is going au natural, you should too in equalness and all of that. 

Maybe, if PP then hired good looking apprentices and practitioners...he'd get even more $$$ from extra people going to see THEM shows  Pmsl. 

I'd go


----------



## horses13 (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyF2QqP29DU

This is the problem........
		
Click to expand...

I have not read the whole thread but i found this so very upsetting. I would like to give that woman a taste of her own medicine.


----------



## thatsmygirl (8 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			Hmm. I'm dumbfounded then, as to when on earth, you would ever need to pull your horse round by it's tail?

Maybe it's for when you're entered to compete and you've had so much time perfecting your Parelli, your horses brain has forgotten common sense things like dressage or jumping...so you can drag it out the arena perhaps?

Spinning off from that.
Unloading would be easy!
Though the initial loading could be an issue.... would you then pull it by the forlock to load??



Sorry, I'm not closed-minded...I just really don't see the point. Fair does, if it works for you...but for me, I can honestly say it would have no part in any of our horses schedules really.
		
Click to expand...

Oh STOP IT I'm crying with laughter


----------



## jokadoka (8 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			All the 'Parelli' people I meet seem to be a little 'soft' in the brain tbh, is it all that quality time with carrot sticks and green bouncing balls or what?  I would love someone to explain it to me - in simple terms please 

Click to expand...


On behalf of ( I think) everybody, thanks for putting this post up!!!!!!!!!!
Bloody good afternoons worth of entertainment, haven't laughed so much in ages!!!!!!!
Keep up the good work!!!!!!


----------



## Old Bat (8 July 2010)

jokadoka said:



			On behalf of ( I think) everybody, thanks for putting this post up!!!!!!!!!!
Bloody good afternoons worth of entertainment, haven't laughed so much in ages!!!!!!!
Keep up the good work!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

likewise!


----------



## Natch (8 July 2010)

I use natural horsemanship and pull his tail so I can do this with my horse 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SORYzaBLTI&feature=channel

(If I could but actually stand up on rollerskates I did/would seriously consider this with Frankie. He's daft/trusting (delete as appropriate) enough to let me. Only hazard of the job is the toxic fumes though.)

On a more serious note, I do use natural horsemanship for the following reasons:

1) Yes, the equestrian world in general is in danger of losing ground skills and remembering what they are for. I feel that interacting with my horse from the ground using NH methods is more interesting and better for him, and my relationship, than lunging him (although we do that too when its appropriate). We also long rein.

2) I enjoy it. I am certainly not afraid to ride, but its a nice change, a bit of variety. I love that I can work towards finesse, getting extension and collection within paces, working on pirrouetes and leg yields and turn on the forehand etc from the ground so I can see how his footfalls are going, and explain things to him better than when I am on board in some cases. Its also a wonderful demonstration of harmony and your relationship when a horse will work with you freeschooling. I'm not saying I can't get that ridden traditionally, but its just different. Its equally enjoyable as riding a decent dressage test.

3) It can be used as a diagnostics or remedial tool to solve problems which come up under saddle, and can be used to rehabilitate (following injury or trauma). when F was too fat for his saddle I lunged, long reined and natural horsemanshiped him back to fitness. Half of the lunging turned into natural horsemanship, although I can honestly say a poly headcollar, light lunge line and lunging whip just aren't as good as the "real (cheap of ebay) things for the natural horsemanship. Just like a driving bridle isn't as good as a riding bridle if you want to ride.

I've spent a fortune on natural horsemanship instruction: I've also spent a fortune on normal ridden lessons. Frankies saddle and bridle cost far more than his rope headcollar, two long ropes and the imfamous rip-off crab stick  Hell, I think the pessoa alone cost more than the Nh set 

Horses for courses, yes _parelli_ has a lot to answer for, but there are a lot of people doing all schools of natural horsemanship without effing up their horses. 

As for the original question, yes I probably am soft in the head, i like to make my horse's lives as natural _as possible_ for them and don't think the fact that they have a job to do should be an excuse not to do that, or that it should be sacraficed (spelling?!), I like to be shoeless where possible and use natural products not chemicals if the option is there. So do a lot of other people who use NH.


----------



## mrdarcy (8 July 2010)

I'm not a fan of Parelli personally but why do people feel the need to attack others just because it's something they enjoy doing? I think showing is ridiculous and rammed full of cruel practises but I'm not going to start a thread attacking anyone and everyone who shows horses. 

Bullying is not nice... and there's a lot of that going on in this thread. The joys of the internet... not.


----------



## Sparkles (8 July 2010)

^ Everything has been a tongue in cheek answer, as was the original post...not serious or targeted. As most of the threads atm are...call it HHO boredom baiting or something I guess.


----------



## amandaco2 (8 July 2010)

Jennyharvey said:



			Obviously you didnt read my last post. NOTHING WE DO TO A HORSE IS NATURAL.  No tack, shoes or riding.  Like i said, the term Natural is incorrect.
A lot of people dont ride with bits or shoes because we feel that they are detrimental to a horses health and way of going.  not always linked to NH.  And lots of NH trainers also use bits and shoes.  Its up to each individual trainer, not the actual method.
		
Click to expand...

sorry i didnt realise you and Rema were one and the same 
:rolls eyes:

besides IM not the one calling it 'natural'. its actually the people i aimed the reply at..... 
honestly :rolls eyes again:


----------



## Shysmum (8 July 2010)

Okay, who mentioned KP - are we now onto KATIE PRICE 

Mr darcy, I really don't think there has been a serious post on this thread - in fact, I would be outraged if there was


----------



## padderpaws (8 July 2010)

Funnily enough I have always found that people who don't understand Parelli or Clinton Anderson or any of the others that sing from the same song sheet are a little bit how do you say " soft in the brain" or as I would say thick!


----------



## SVMel (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			Yes you are quite right about helping horses to load but parelli helps with that because thats what owners want.But parelli would rather not see horses 'travelled'.
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone else noticed something wrong here??????

Don't Parelli TRAVEL their horses ALL OVER THE WORLD to do demo's???????

Maybe they don't, Maybe the horses have wings and fly there themselves. Or hack a few miles across the ocean before having a rest, then do the demo. Or, they just swim, or think themselves there.

I am blond. I have no funny answers to my question.  Please help!!!!!!

(Unless, they use the big squashy balls like space hoppers....and that's the play ball things, not their own, cos they might already be geldings  )

Jelly tots and a wispa duo to the best answer!!!!


----------



## SVMel (8 July 2010)

And don't worry, it is all tongue in cheek, I just fancy a new way to travel


----------



## JessandCharlie (8 July 2010)

Good point  And I have a verrry old video tape of a load of parelli students riding their horses onto trailers etc.


----------



## Sparkles (8 July 2010)

PMSL.

I said in my first post I couldn't comment on the brain question...I'm blonde anyway so any tests will show mushage regardless


----------



## tallyho! (8 July 2010)

Actually, I have to correct you all.

Riding IS natural. It says so in the Koran. It says: God created the horse from the wind and made him more beautiful and strong than any other animal on earth so that men could ride him and spread the good word among the men of earth. (sort of)

(Ok, admittedly the excerpt meant an arab (snooty little ****es) but I guess anything goes.... does it not?)

Instead it spread war and disease (not the horses, the smelly men) and hilarious threads like this one on H&H!!


----------



## Django Pony (8 July 2010)

ROFPSL. Priceless, absolutely priceless thread


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

I'm back again..been for a staff bbq on the beach.Now where were we.

Of course the guys who do tours with the horses travel them in planes,trains and automobils.,,how else would they get around the world.i would like to think i'm not the same as anyone but have my own unique way of training and it might not be to everyones liking but it gives me immense pleasure when i play a game with my horse and it pays off.You dont need to stick to the seven games but make up your own versions.

My horses are both very happy and healthy horses and i put a great deal of work into tail pulling or football.most horses would shy away if i threw a big bouncy ball at their heads but my two love it.i'm sure they try to get a volley going between them.


----------



## Sparkles (8 July 2010)

Give PP a sales pitch with it, comission!  lol


----------



## amandaco2 (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			I'm back again..been for a staff bbq on the beach.Now where were we.

Of course the guys who do tours with the horses travel them in planes,trains and automobils.,,how else would they get around the world.i would like to think i'm not the same as anyone but have my own unique way of training and it might not be to everyones liking but it gives me immense pleasure when i play a game with my horse and it pays off.You dont need to stick to the seven games but make up your own versions.

My horses are both very happy and healthy horses and i put a great deal of work into tail pulling or football.most horses would shy away if i threw a big bouncy ball at their heads but my two love it.i'm sure they try to get a volley going between them.
		
Click to expand...

blimey they should definately be on the footy team then....
yes i think a horse would and should shy away if a ball was thrown at their heads?! now THAT is natural!
prehaps the continual concussion to the brain is having an effect on them..?


----------



## Sparkles (8 July 2010)

Can they take over some of our England players then?

Maybe next world cup,we've found our new winning stratedy...


----------



## Jennyharvey (8 July 2010)

amandaco2 said:



			blimey they should definately be on the footy team then....
yes i think a horse would and should shy away if a ball was thrown at their heads?! now THAT is natural!
prehaps the continual concussion to the brain is having an effect on them..?
		
Click to expand...

I really think that is out of line.  No im not rema, but thats quite insulting.  I really dont think you have the right to judge any one, whether as a joke or not.  Most replies here have been lighthearted, but i think some people are taking the jokes a step too far.  
If someone wants to jump there horse or teach them passage, or if someone wants to build their relationship with their horse from the ground, who the hell are we to judge.


----------



## zefragile (8 July 2010)

Jennyharvey said:



			I really think that is out of line.  No im not rema, but thats quite insulting.  I really dont think you have the right to judge any one, whether as a joke or not.  Most replies here have been lighthearted, but i think some people are taking the jokes a step too far.  
If someone wants to jump there horse or teach them passage, or if someone wants to build their relationship with their horse from the ground, who the hell are we to judge.
		
Click to expand...

I don't want to spoil things, but Rema isn't being serious (I hope). She did another thread about Parelli ages ago pretending to be a follower.


----------



## PapaFrita (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			My horse adores the ball.I swear he has more ball control than the england football team.
		
Click to expand...

That's not really saying much though... is it?


----------



## PapaFrita (8 July 2010)

padderpaws said:



			Funnily enough I have always found that people who don't understand Parelli or Clinton Anderson or any of the others that sing from the same song sheet are a little bit how do you say " soft in the brain" or as I would say thick!
		
Click to expand...

I understand this video; I understand that Linda Parelli is abusing a horse. I would NEVER allow her to treat a horse in my care like that. Would you??? If the primary exponent of Parelli training treats horses like that, setting _that particular example_ what do you think the people watching her DVDs are doing? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyF2QqP29DU


----------



## YorksG (8 July 2010)

Can anyone tell me the difference (except the price and colour of course!) between a carrot stick and Mr. Blue Pipe? I knew one of the best old horsemen, until his sad death age 80, who would work on the ground with horses, would ride them and understood them (and people) better than anyone I know. He considered himself to just have horse sense. Sadly for him, and his children, it never occurred to him to market his considerable skills, just passed his knowledge on, to anyone who would listen, he could have made a fortune!  As it was he died a tennant farmer, as he had lived and I never saw him whack a horse round the head with any sort of object!


----------



## Onyxia (8 July 2010)

Jennyharvey said:



			Unfortunately Parelli has got a very negative image due to that video.  .
		
Click to expand...

Agh,come on-it had a bad image looooong before that video ever saw light.....


----------



## amandaco2 (8 July 2010)

Jennyharvey said:



			I really think that is out of line.  No im not rema, but thats quite insulting.  I really dont think you have the right to judge any one, whether as a joke or not.  Most replies here have been lighthearted, but i think some people are taking the jokes a step too far.  
If someone wants to jump there horse or teach them passage, or if someone wants to build their relationship with their horse from the ground, who the hell are we to judge.
		
Click to expand...

well if ive insulted her i apologise. but im sure they would let me know if they found it insulting.....

but tbh i find it completely utterly strange and a little detrimental to the horse that anyone would want to teach a horse to headbutt items that are thrown at their heads......?!

and i agree that video from the 'top' trainer and founder is utterly sickening..... and the fact its on the training videos speaks volumes.....


----------



## Jennyharvey (8 July 2010)

Just wanted to post this, just for the enjoyment of us NH people.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OCHI_rXjss


----------



## YorksG (8 July 2010)

fumanchu said:



			mr blue-pipe...who is a good, and long serving buddy of mine is the same as anything else in this sad country of ours..., is a british conception... in the grand scheme of things, has to be cr4p/cruel/not a good investment.

but...mr PP and his side-kick, Lasher..sorry, linda, just has to be right because its imported...
		
Click to expand...

And NEW, don't forget that fumanchu, old = useless, and no good (Mr. Blue pipe is also a friend of mine, though much misunderstood by those who do not know him and his ways). I am beginning to think that those of us who have ridden/known horses for 40ish years are very lucky, those who came after us seem to have missed out on knowing the true horsemen and women in this country


----------



## Sparkles (8 July 2010)

I'm actually saying this in a genuine tone now, but, regarding the things shown in that video. 
NH isn't just the cause of being able to do them. I can quite honestly say, a lot of ours would be fine working the same with tack and without it, as the aids shouldn't be sent down through the tack anyway. Classical/traditional/common sense riding,should be solely from your seat and mind and training,so there-fore, should be able to transmit the same aids to get the same response with or without tack. With no labelling it NH or with gimmicks or props etc...just plain good training.
Would you agree?


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

amandaco2 said:



			well if ive insulted her i apologise. but im sure they would let me know if they found it insulting....
		
Click to expand...


You havent insulted me..no need to aplogise.


----------



## amandaco2 (8 July 2010)

love the bit at 4.04......


----------



## Jennyharvey (8 July 2010)

Maybe we should quit dissing it, and think about the benefits of NH.  Obviously not many of you will know of any, which is fine.  But i feel, as do others, that the tone of this thread has gotten a bit sour.


----------



## YorksG (8 July 2010)

Jennyharvey said:



			Maybe we should quit dissing it, and think about the benefits of NH.  Obviously not many of you will know of any, which is fine.  But i feel, as do others, that the tone of this thread has gotten a bit sour.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know how others feel? They haven't said that they feel that the thread has GOT a bit sour, not that I have read. Have you read the comments about the fact that NH is not 'new' as some people seem to think, but something which good horsemen and women have used for years in Britain?

fumanchu sadly I think I may have brought hammer and nail together in the manner you suggest  (perhaps in this thread I should have hit wooden spike with a rock)


----------



## greenlivery (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			Excuse me for being thick, but doesn't parelli just involve flogging a terrified one eyed horse repeatedly about the head, or is that some other natural horsemanship method ??
		
Click to expand...

Shysmum - That is my quote of the week!!


----------



## amandaco2 (8 July 2010)

ive ridden my mare with no saddle or bridle......no carrot stick or 'games' in sight
tbh i just use common sense around horses. i agree this 'NH' is definately not new- just sold in nice well packaged commercial form......
you have assumed others feelings- as one can see Rema wasnt offended or insulted by my comments......


----------



## Battyoldbint (8 July 2010)

I think its the funniest thread ive read in ages, ive enjoyed every bit of it, You go girls


----------



## PapaFrita (8 July 2010)

Jennyharvey said:



			Maybe we should quit dissing it, and think about the benefits of NH.  Obviously not many of you will know of any, which is fine.  But i feel, as do others, that the tone of this thread has gotten a bit sour.
		
Click to expand...

Here's an interesting analogy for you; look at the state the Catholic church is in, or in fact the Christian faith in general, thanks to a few pervy priests. There are plenty of priests who are doing GOOD, but who are the ones that make the news??? Now, imagine it were the Pope on Youtube abusing a child... and you wonder why people diss Parelli/NH???


----------



## Shysmum (8 July 2010)

Why thankyou, greenlivery 

sorry, I've just seen the thread above, and I 100% agree.


----------



## Queenbee87 (8 July 2010)

fumanchu said:



			and no, i really dont care who is or isn't insulted/offended..grow some balls and deal with it.
		
Click to expand...

.....Or they could buy some Parelli balls?


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			I'm actually saying this in a genuine tone now, but, regarding the things shown in that video. 
NH isn't just the cause of being able to do them. I can quite honestly say, a lot of ours would be fine working the same with tack and without it, as the aids shouldn't be sent down through the tack anyway. Classical/traditional/common sense riding,should be solely from your seat and mind and training,so there-fore, should be able to transmit the same aids to get the same response with or without tack. With no labelling it NH or with gimmicks or props etc...just plain good training.
Would you agree?
		
Click to expand...

*claps* my thoughts exactly


----------



## Bop! (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyF2QqP29DU

This is the problem........
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhh thats why its called "Natural Horsemanship" have often seen horses behaving like this to each other!

Seriously though, I understand that this thread is a wind up but I haven't seen that clip before and have to say it brought a lump to my usually fairly unemotional) throat.


----------



## DaisyDoll (8 July 2010)

shysmum said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyF2QqP29DU

This is the problem........
		
Click to expand...


how does hitting your horse with a lunge rope help you or your horse in any way?!

if someone on my yard was doing that they would get pulled up right away, why is mrs parelli allowed to??!!


----------



## Queenbee87 (8 July 2010)

Is tail pulling a bit like leg pulling?


----------



## Sparkles (8 July 2010)

No.Leg pulling is for advanced jumping.


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

Yeah something like that.


----------



## Queenbee87 (8 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			No.Leg pulling is for advanced jumping. 

Click to expand...

So one must be proficient at tail pulling before moving on to the legs? How much does that DVD cost?


----------



## Sparkles (8 July 2010)

I'm pitching the DVD sales talk as I type!


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

As i have the copyright to that dvd it will be £250 to you?.


----------



## Shysmum (8 July 2010)

I think that video clip is probably the ONLY serious bit, and it features on one of her training DVD's (is that - HOW MUCH ???) I'm sure I'll be corrected if I'm wrong. There was a massive hoo-hah over it, and if you can be bothered, Linda Parelli puts her side of the story on Utube - under Linda Parelli apology or sommit. Yeah, sorry her whole parelli multi-million business has now hit the horse ****. 

Carry on as normal chaps...   sm x


----------



## intouch (8 July 2010)

Bop! said:



			Ahhhh thats why its called "Natural Horsemanship" have often seen horses behaving like this to each other!

Seriously though, I understand that this thread is a wind up but I haven't seen that clip before and have to say it brought a lump to my usually fairly unemotional) throat. 

Click to expand...

That thread has been about for yonks - get over it!

Funny?  I don't think so.  This thread is about the most ignorant, insulting, even racist rubbish I have ever read.  Where are the mods when you need them??


----------



## Sparkles (8 July 2010)

Ah. £300 from me, with a free jumping length stick thrown in free!


----------



## Queenbee87 (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			As i have the copyright to that dvd it will be £250 to you?.
		
Click to expand...

hmmmm.......reckon I can take out a mortgage on the entire Parelli DVD collection?


ETS: ooooh, there's another idea for PP- setting up a savvy finance company. 600000%APR typical


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

We dont have mods on here.Thats the beauty of H&H.


----------



## tallyho! (8 July 2010)

Ahhh nice little vid. Can I have a dancing ponio please mummy?


----------



## Queenbee87 (8 July 2010)

intouch said:



			That thread has been about for yonks - get over it!

Funny?  I don't think so.  This thread is about the most ignorant, insulting, *even racist *rubbish I have ever read.  Where are the mods when you need them??
		
Click to expand...

How so??


----------



## Shysmum (8 July 2010)

Intouch - wicked sense of humour!!   Eyeballs nearly popped out my head reading that !  You've woken me up anyway  Racism ???  Blimey


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

Because it is....


----------



## Spudlet (8 July 2010)

Racism? Where? That is a rather serious nasty word to be chucking about IMO.

Or is Parelli now a recognised ethnic group?


----------



## Queenbee87 (8 July 2010)

Bed time for me now.... this (along with Hovis' Friday Diary) will be the first thing I look at on my lunch tomorrow


----------



## tallyho! (8 July 2010)

What's a pointy punctuation stick?


----------



## Spudlet (8 July 2010)

tallyho! said:



			What's a pointy punctuation stick?
		
Click to expand...

A lethal weapon for poking the poorly punctuated with


----------



## YorksG (8 July 2010)

Sub-species perhaps?


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

fumanchu said:



			what? like pikeys?
		
Click to expand...

You cannot say that word on here...Oh my gawd..They are travellers not Pikeys.


----------



## intouch (8 July 2010)

Shouldn't you children all be in bed?


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

Nah,,mum and dad are down the pub and i'm just finishing off a bottle of cider i found in the cupboard.


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

fumanchu said:



			since when?
		
Click to expand...

Since 2009 and the price of tarmac went up.


----------



## Queenbee87 (8 July 2010)

I know I was going to go to bed but I found a bottle of Ouzo in the cupboard so going to drink some of that then top it up with water so no-one ever knows.....


----------



## hadfos (8 July 2010)

fumanchu said:



			what? like pikeys?
		
Click to expand...


ALMAO
And depends whos brain ya fooking with...any of them that have cells will tell you to fook right off with ya parelli ****e


----------



## Storminateacup (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			I have to say that i'm somewhat of a parelli expert as some of the older forum members will know.And i often play eight games with my horses..i do not use the conventional 'kit' but i use a gym ball from argos,a bamboo cane with string and tarpauling from b&q.

I do play the normal seven games but have also used my own games aswell.i cannot recomend tail pulling enough.if you have horses with trust issues it can really help them.if you stand behind your horse in a school and gently yank the tail untill the horse reverses towards you,once the horses have got the hang of it you can 'pull' them around the school several times.My horses love this game and the bond between him and me is amazing.

Alot of people diss parelli because they are not experianced enough to know when the horse is respecting and giving to you.They take there horse into the school and try a game  but when the horse does not react the way you think it should they bad mouth parelli.It can takes months to get the horse to be at one with you it wont happen overnight.So dont give up.
		
Click to expand...

In total agreement with this post.
 For some people NH methods or Parelli are brilliant and really work. 
For me and my new horse is the only way to go. 
I treat him as an intelligent sensitive but very different, being and he treats me with the same respect I give him. Its never about dominance , always about gentle understanding and respect that works both way. 
I am naturally very good at training animals from guinea pigs in my youth to my JRT who performs a range of tricks. It has to be something you are intuitive about naturally and is quite an intellectual process. You can't just go and buy the kit(s) and get perfect results. Its a subject that needs alot of study and practice. Parelli is really only as good as the trainer using it - its not just a methodology.


----------



## tallyho! (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			You cannot say that word on here...Oh my gawd..They are travellers not Pikeys.
		
Click to expand...

Shhhh! That's racist!


----------



## tallyho! (8 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			In total agreement with this post.
 For some people NH methods or Parelli are brilliant and really work. 
For me and my new horse is the only way to go. 
I treat him as an intelligent sensitive but very different, being and he treats me with the same respect I give him. Its never about dominance , always about gentle understanding and respect that works both way. 
I am naturally very good at training animals from guinea pigs in my youth to my JRT who performs a range of tricks. It has to be something you are intuitive about naturally and is quite an intellectual process. You can't just go and buy the kit(s) and get perfect results. Its a subject that needs alot of study and practice. Parelli is really only as good as the trainer using it - its not just a methodology.
		
Click to expand...

Oh now you tell me, I've just gone and bought a full set from ebay.


----------



## hadfos (8 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			In total agreement with this post.
 For some people NH methods or Parelli are brilliant and really work. 
For me and my new horse is the only way to go. 
I treat him as an intelligent sensitive but very different, being and he treats me with the same respect I give him. Its never about dominance , always about gentle understanding and respect that works both way. 
I am naturally very good at training animals from guinea pigs in my youth to my JRT who performs a range of tricks. It has to be something you are intuitive about naturally and is quite an intellectual process. You can't just go and buy the kit(s) and get perfect results. Its a subject that needs alot of study and practice. Parelli is really only as good as the trainer using it - its not just a methodology.
		
Click to expand...


£££££££££££££££££££££'s and havnt they earnt it...well done Mr and Mrs Parelli on you amazing horsemanship skills


----------



## tallyho! (8 July 2010)

Spudlet said:



			A lethal weapon for poking the poorly punctuated with

Click to expand...

Thanks spudlet. It was really bugging me and I think that smiley animation thing is going to get stuck in my head.

Funny what sticks int it?


----------



## Apercrumbie (8 July 2010)

First of all:  Thank you guys, I have laughed a lot in this thread   Well done for keeping it (mostly) light-hearted.

With regards to the video, as an owner of a one-eyed horse, you can imagine how angry that video makes me feel as most one-eyed horses are quite headshy.  I am seriously protective of my boy and I can safely say that if Linda Parelli were ever to come near him or any of my horses (but particularly the one-eyed one) I would probably soon be serving a life sentence in jail!!  Doing that to any horse is inexusable, but to one that can't see her half of the time makes me want to tear her into pieces!

Apologies, rant over!! I now have to go and play with my one-eyed horse.  We haven't used the carrot stick yet today and as I payed over £200, I really feel I should use it every day.  

Also, my horses don't really like my orange ball that I bought for £180, so I thought I would offer it to you guys at the bargain price of £380!  Aren't I lovely?


----------



## jodie3 (8 July 2010)

Why do I always find a thread like this just when I need to go to bed?

I'm beginning to wonder if H&H has shares in Dell or some other computer company as the number of computers and especially laptops which must have been ruined (including a lot on this thread) by having hot chocolate, half chewed jelly tots and ribena spat onto screens and keyboards is reaching alarming proportions.

When watching wild horses roaming free I have always enjoyed the games they play with each other with their little sticks and oh how I laugh at them pulling each other about by their tails


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			In total agreement with this post.
 For some people NH methods or Parelli are brilliant and really work. 
For me and my new horse is the only way to go. 
I treat him as an intelligent sensitive but very different, being and he treats me with the same respect I give him. Its never about dominance , always about gentle understanding and respect that works both way. 
I am naturally very good at training animals from guinea pigs in my youth to my JRT who performs a range of tricks. It has to be something you are intuitive about naturally and is quite an intellectual process. You can't just go and buy the kit(s) and get perfect results. Its a subject that needs alot of study and practice. Parelli is really only as good as the trainer using it - its not just a methodology.
		
Click to expand...

This being the horse that scared you witless last week?


----------



## Bop! (8 July 2010)

intouch said:



			That thread has been about for yonks - get over it!


Funny?  I don't think so.  This thread is about the most ignorant, insulting, even racist rubbish I have ever read.  Where are the mods when you need them??
		
Click to expand...

Ok - am over it now, sorry!

Didn't say it was funny, said it was a wind up. Your reply is quite amusing though - you werent being serious I assume?

Or the rockers, where did all the rockers go???


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

intouch said:



			That thread has been about for yonks - get over it!

Funny?  I don't think so.  This thread is about the most ignorant, insulting, even racist rubbish I have ever read.  Where are the mods when you need them??
		
Click to expand...

Racist!  Please point out where this thread has been racist?


----------



## tallyho! (8 July 2010)

hadfos said:



			£££££££££££££££££££££'s and havnt they earnt it...well done Mr and Mrs Parelli on you amazing horsemanship skills 

Click to expand...

Shall we start our own NH band? I've got a camera...


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

Funny what sticks int it?[/QUOTE]

Dont you mean... funny what carrot sticks int it?.


----------



## tallyho! (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			Funny what sticks int it?

Dont you mean... funny what carrot sticks int it?.
		
Click to expand...

lol! .... no.... more like: ROFL sticking carrots everywhere!


----------



## michelleice (8 July 2010)

lmao this has kept me entertained *gets coffee and sugary treat*


i can do parelli for free called lunge line and flappy hands! i dont understand it tbh mabey im not smart enough for it


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

A nice line up of Skooby's you have in your Signature.


----------



## michelleice (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			A nice line up of Skooby's you have in your Signature.
		
Click to expand...

thankie this is from meets we attend with our scoobie


----------



## mrsdickinson (8 July 2010)

Last time i ran around my horse flapping my arms around and pulling its tail i got kicked!

Its a load of tripe, people were training horses long before Pirelli was heard of.


----------



## Storminateacup (8 July 2010)

Naturally said:



			I use natural horsemanship and pull his tail so I can do this with my horse 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SORYzaBLTI&feature=channel

(If I could but actually stand up on rollerskates I did/would seriously consider this with Frankie. He's daft/trusting (delete as appropriate) enough to let me. Only hazard of the job is the toxic fumes though.)

On a more serious note, I do use natural horsemanship for the following reasons:

1) Yes, the equestrian world in general is in danger of losing ground skills and remembering what they are for. I feel that interacting with my horse from the ground using NH methods is more interesting and better for him, and my relationship, than lunging him (although we do that too when its appropriate). We also long rein.

2) I enjoy it. I am certainly not afraid to ride, but its a nice change, a bit of variety. I love that I can work towards finesse, getting extension and collection within paces, working on pirrouetes and leg yields and turn on the forehand etc from the ground so I can see how his footfalls are going, and explain things to him better than when I am on board in some cases. Its also a wonderful demonstration of harmony and your relationship when a horse will work with you freeschooling. I'm not saying I can't get that ridden traditionally, but its just different. Its equally enjoyable as riding a decent dressage test.

3) It can be used as a diagnostics or remedial tool to solve problems which come up under saddle, and can be used to rehabilitate (following injury or trauma). when F was too fat for his saddle I lunged, long reined and natural horsemanshiped him back to fitness. Half of the lunging turned into natural horsemanship, although I can honestly say a poly headcollar, light lunge line and lunging whip just aren't as good as the "real (cheap of ebay) things for the natural horsemanship. Just like a driving bridle isn't as good as a riding bridle if you want to ride.

I've spent a fortune on natural horsemanship instruction: I've also spent a fortune on normal ridden lessons. Frankies saddle and bridle cost far more than his rope headcollar, two long ropes and the imfamous rip-off crab stick  Hell, I think the pessoa alone cost more than the Nh set 

Horses for courses, yes _parelli_ has a lot to answer for, but there are a lot of people doing all schools of natural horsemanship without effing up their horses. 

As for the original question, yes I probably am soft in the head, i like to make my horse's lives as natural _as possible_ for them and don't think the fact that they have a job to do should be an excuse not to do that, or that it should be sacraficed (spelling?!), I like to be shoeless where possible and use natural products not chemicals if the option is there. So do a lot of other people who use NH.
		
Click to expand...

In total agreement with what you say here, couldn't have put it better myself!


----------



## rema (8 July 2010)

mrsdickinson said:



			Last time i ran around my horse flapping my arms around and pulling its tail i got kicked!.
		
Click to expand...

Not being funny but what do you expect.


----------



## michelleice (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			Not being funny but what do you expect.
		
Click to expand...

a biscuit?

*runs off*


----------



## mrsdickinson (8 July 2010)

rema said:



			Not being funny but what do you expect.
		
Click to expand...

I am taking the mick!
Of course i dont really do that, I am trying to point out how silly Pirelli is.


----------



## martlin (8 July 2010)

Pirelli is not silly! They do excellent tyres... although Kumos are nicer.


----------



## michelleice (8 July 2010)

martlin said:



			Pirelli is not silly! They do excellent tyres... although Kumos are nicer.
		
Click to expand...

i just spat coffee out my nose lmao


----------



## mrsdickinson (8 July 2010)

martlin said:



			Pirelli is not silly! They do excellent tyres... although Kumos are nicer.
		
Click to expand...

Prefer the General Grabbers myself!

I wonder if Mr and Mrs Pirelli have considered putting wheels on their horses


----------



## Chestnuttymare (8 July 2010)

Jennyharvey said:



			Just wanted to post this, just for the enjoyment of us NH people.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OCHI_rXjss

Click to expand...

Is this you Jenny? It's quite something. The horse really looks like it's having fun.  That's the difference when someone makes a good job of it.


----------



## cloudandmatrix (8 July 2010)

from some of these respones i have concluded that yes- paralelli is indeed bad for the brain!


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 July 2010)

More pearls of wisdom from La Parelli

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea7ZAeD700Q&feature=related

Guess what guys - horses have different needs and all should be treated differently. Horsenality is their new venture - God help the numpties 

Actually that has given me an idea for another opening


*ARE YOUR HORSES BORED WITH YOUR BALLS?*

WHY NOT GIVE THEM A HORSENALITY BALL MADE TO ORDER TO EXPRESS YOUR HORSE'S LIKES AND DISLIKES

HAND DECORATED

SEVERAL COLOURS AVAILABLE

CRYTALS CAN BE ADDED TO YOUR HORSE'S OWN SPECIFICATION

ONLY £400 A BALL

A FREE CUCUMBER, CARROT OR RADISH STICK INCLUDED IN THIS ONE TIME ONLY CHANCE TO CHANGE YOUR HORSES LIFE FOR EVER
PLEASE NOTE ONLY THOSE WHO REALLY LOVE THEIR HORSE CAN APPLY FOR OWNERSHIP OF ONE OF THESE VERY SPECIAL BALLS


----------



## hadfos (9 July 2010)

sirenaxvi said:



			more pearls of wisdom from la parelli

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea7zaed700q&feature=related

guess what guys - horses have different needs and all should be treated differently. Horsenality is their new venture - god help the numpties 

Actually that has given me an idea for another opening


*are your horses bored with your balls?*

why not give them a horsenality ball made to order to express your horse's likes and dislikes

hand decorated

several colours available

crytals can be added to your horse's own specification

only £400 a ball

a free cucumber, carrot or radish stick included in this one time only chance to change your horses life for ever
please note only those who really love their horse can apply for ownership of one of these very special balls

Click to expand...

love it!!!!


----------



## Munchkin (9 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



*ARE YOUR HORSES BORED WITH YOUR BALLS?*



Click to expand...

Oh will you STOP? Laughing at a computer screen is very uncool!


----------



## Natch (9 July 2010)

Sirena, can you do crabsticks?


----------



## Storminateacup (9 July 2010)

Jennyharvey said:



			Just wanted to post this, just for the enjoyment of us NH people.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OCHI_rXjss

Click to expand...

Truely inspirational stuff - I bet none of the nasty bullying twits giggling about NH methods can come close to doing things like this with their horses.  People often laugh when they are frightened or challenged, especially those frighten of change. Natural Horsemanship or Parelli, call it what you like perhaps circus training even, - its the way forward, its the future in horse training, -  just like the dinosaurs, in time conventional training will die out.


----------



## Storminateacup (9 July 2010)

tallyho! said:



			Oh now you tell me, I've just gone and bought a full set from ebay.
		
Click to expand...

I ve spent almost no money on NH stuff apart from a few rope headcollars and a 12 ft line, and made my own carrot stick. So much is freely available on the internet, just do some research and save yourself a fortune.


----------



## martlin (9 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			I bet none of the nasty bullying twits giggling about NH methods can come close to doing things like this with their horses.  People often laugh when they are frightened or challenged, especially those frighten of change. Natural Horsemanship or Parelli, call it what you like perhaps circus training even, - its the way forward, its the future in horse training, -  just like the dinosaurs, in time conventional training will die out.
		
Click to expand...

What a load of tosh... there is nothing new about natural horsemanship, apart from the packaging maybe.
What is conventional training then (the sort that will die out)?


----------



## Jennyharvey (9 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			Truely inspirational stuff - I bet none of the nasty bullying twits giggling about NH methods can come close to doing things like this with their horses.  People often laugh when they are frightened or challenged, especially those frighten of change. Natural Horsemanship or Parelli, call it what you like perhaps circus training even, - its the way forward, its the future in horse training, -  just like the dinosaurs, in time conventional training will die out.
		
Click to expand...

Love your confidence, and i agree. I doubt anyone here can do that. For whoever asked, no its not me. I wish. Its what i can aspire too tho. I think certain people feel threatened by NH, which is fine. Let them be. I dont think us NH people should defend ourselves, as that shows we doubt our ability. Stay strong, and proud. Im sure our horses are glad.


----------



## SirenaXVI (9 July 2010)

Naturally said:



			Sirena, can you do crabsticks?
		
Click to expand...

Sure Natch

*DOES YOUR HORSE WANT CRA...........*


Ooooh perhaps not


----------



## Storminateacup (9 July 2010)

Jennyharvey said:



			Love your confidence, and i agree. I doubt anyone here can do that. For whoever asked, no its not me. I wish. Its what i can aspire too tho. I think certain people feel threatened by NH, which is fine. Let them be. I dont think us NH people should defend ourselves, as that shows we doubt our ability. Stay strong, and proud. Im sure our horses are glad.
		
Click to expand...

Hear, hear!!


----------



## Todmiester (9 July 2010)

have found I can do alot of what parelli things with my wee man. Without needing a fancy stick, rope halter and dvd from a brand. All I needed was common sense. Something you get for free.


----------



## SirenaXVI (9 July 2010)

martlin said:



			What a load of tosh... there is nothing new about natural horsemanship, apart from the packaging maybe.
What is conventional training then (the sort that will die out)?
		
Click to expand...


Well said Martlin and this coming from someone whose horse chased her out of the round pen because she 'asked' him to wear a head collar


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 July 2010)

SIATC, by the way, a bit OT, but I read your post about your dog the other week and how you were very proud that he could jump through a hoop and that he was clearly too talented to be neutered. I then went out and taught that big fella to the left of my sig to jump through a hoop, just to see if he could, took him about ten minutes to get the idea. And without balls, too!!! No food, balls(!) or bribery involved, I asked him to jump through the hoop and he did.


----------



## Todmiester (9 July 2010)

Pirelli is not silly! They do excellent tyres... although Kumos are nicer.


----------



## martlin (9 July 2010)

Todmiester said:



			Pirelli is not silly! They do excellent tyres... although Kumos are nicer. 



Click to expand...

Oi, you nicked my one-liner


----------



## SirenaXVI (9 July 2010)

Jennyharvey said:



			Love your confidence, and i agree. I doubt anyone here can do that. For whoever asked, no its not me. I wish. Its what i can aspire too tho. I think certain people feel threatened by NH, which is fine. Let them be. I dont think us NH people should defend ourselves, as that shows we doubt our ability. Stay strong, and proud. Im sure our horses are glad.
		
Click to expand...

For what it's worth Jenny, I thought it was a lovely video too, to be fair NH is not the subject here - Parelli is and I always thought that NH people do not like to be associated with the P people?

Good training is good training, a lot of the NH stuff is good old fashioned horse sense and I don't have a problem with that at all.


----------



## hadfos (9 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			I ve spent almost no money on NH stuff apart from a few rope headcollars and a 12 ft line, and made my own carrot stick. So much is freely available on the internet, just do some research and save yourself a fortune.
		
Click to expand...

My boy behaves himself without a carrot stick
I must have Beaten him senseless to get that result


----------



## SirenaXVI (9 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			Truely inspirational stuff - I bet none of the nasty bullying twits giggling about NH methods can come close to doing things like this with their horses.  People often laugh when they are frightened or challenged, especially those frighten of change. Natural Horsemanship or Parelli, call it what you like perhaps circus training even, - its the way forward, its the future in horse training, -  just like the dinosaurs, in time conventional training will die out.
		
Click to expand...


Hmmm funnily enough I can do some of that stuff with mine.  Sirena for instance copies me in passage and spanish walk, not a carrot stick or round pen in sight.
Sorry but Parelli is going to take over the world are they?  What a load of *******s.


----------



## Todmiester (9 July 2010)

martlin I thought Id quoted it .OOps


----------



## Storminateacup (9 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			Well said Martlin and this coming from someone whose horse chased her out of the round pen because she 'asked' him to wear a head collar 

Click to expand...

Yeah,  that was over a week ago, and my youngster only arrived from Ireland 8 weeks ago in a terrible state and almost unhandled. 
I freely admit I got it wrong and put him under too much pressure that day, maybe even frightened him, at least I know and accept that it was my fault. Now he will back up with me if when I am leading him I stop and step back against him gently, he can do it all the time when I gently ask. Just because I didnt get perfection first time doesn't mean I am not moving in the right direction. 
At least I am willing to try a different approach, and have an open mind, thats more than can be said for some people on this forum who are a lot younger than me!.


----------



## martlin (9 July 2010)

To much pressure? Scared him? After 7 weeks of handling you wanted to put a headcollar on him and it was to much?
Blimey, that's what I call progress...


----------



## YorksG (9 July 2010)

Allowing a horse to chase you out of a round pen, is not being open minded, or good for the horse. If you need to ask a horse if it wants tp put its headcollar on, then I doubt very much if you will end up with a well mannerd, ridable horse, so I hope you intend to keep this one for the whole of its life, 'cos can't see many wanting to buy it.


----------



## SirenaXVI (9 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			Yeah,  that was over a week ago, and my youngster only arrived from Ireland 8 weeks ago in a terrible state and almost unhandled. 
I freely admit I got it wrong and put him under too much pressure that day, maybe even frightened him, at least I know and accept that it was my fault. Now he will back up with me if when I am leading him I stop and step back against him gently, he can do it all the time when I gently ask. Just because I didnt get perfection first time doesn't mean I am not moving in the right direction. 
At least I am willing to try a different approach, and have an open mind, thats more than can be said for some people on this forum who are a lot younger than me!.
		
Click to expand...

Put him under too much pressure???????  It was a headcollar for god sake!

Yes you did admit you got it wrong and then on this thread you tell us what a great trainer you are, called the very people you asked for advice dinosaurs and went on to tell us that  your superlative methods were going to take over the world of equestrianism - I say again total *******s!

And for what it is worth, my 16.2 arrived here as an unhandled 5yo, within a month I was on her back and she was going sweetly and quietly, I did not have to resort to asking an internet forum what I did wrong.

I don't often lose it on here but your arrogance, coupled with your ignorance has really got me going.


----------



## YorksG (9 July 2010)

and in fact Sirenna, answers your orignal question


----------



## SirenaXVI (9 July 2010)

yorksG said:



			and in fact Sirenna, answers your orignal question 

Click to expand...

*breathes*  so it does YorksG so it does


----------



## tallyho! (9 July 2010)

What happens if you find out you're a left brain extrovert? 

But you actually want to be a right brain extrovert. Is there a game I should play so I can change sides?


----------



## SVMel (9 July 2010)

tallyho! said:



			What happens if you find out you're a left brain extrovert? 

But you actually want to be a right brain extrovert. Is there a game I should play so I can change sides?
		
Click to expand...

So, if you can, does that mean Parelli is bad for the brain, since you were born that way and shouldn't try to be something you're not...


----------



## brighteyes (9 July 2010)

*QR*

Aww c'mon ladies and gentlemen, we are having a laugh and a dig at PP and his outrageously expensive, over-hyped re-invention of the wheel.

And some of us use NH (AKA common sense methods based on Horse-Sense) to get through to our horses and ponies.  I'd sooner have obedience through respect, not fear and I think SIAT's unhandled youngster probably did feel threatened in a round pen on that occasion.  You don't know if he had a flashback to some previous frightening occasion from which he couldn't run and, in the roundpen where he was confined, was forced to do what they do when they can't run/are cornered.  

Dear me.  SIAT isn't (from memory) a high-handed sort who regularly ponitifcates rubbish from an Ivory Tower.  The horse is OK now, please move on.

We have progressed from using ignorant force and expecting horses to comply with our muddled instructions, to much more sympathetic methods, based on using what makes horses tick to overcome the language barrier.  We should also be able to recognise a remadial horse from an A* pupil and I don't think ability always implies quick intelligence in a horse!  So, can we get back to insulting PP devotees, rather than one of our more enlightened own?


----------



## brighteyes (9 July 2010)

tallyho! said:



			What happens if you find out you're a left brain extrovert? 

But you actually want to be a right brain extrovert. Is there a game I should play so I can change sides?
		
Click to expand...

Ping-Pong?  (Swap ends of the table.)


----------



## Beccahh (9 July 2010)

im liking this post..
 we have some of the parelli cult members living on there yard... :'(
stresses me out if i ever have a problem there there waiting ropehead coller in one hand carrot stick in the other!!
iv found its mainly the kids that do this ... well there same age as me 18.
when i question them about it its always the same thing teaches them respect ( normally say this while being dragged away by there '' respectful'' horse ) 
i attempted this out of sheer curiosity .. i ended up with my arm in a sling from badly pulling my muscle in my arm when i attempted to touch my welsh with the carrot stick .. and my rescue pony was a nervose wreck.
hmm no thanks i will stick to the whole spending time with them and grooming them and a smack on the shoulder when there naughty and pat when there good ... its worked for the past 14 years =] 
x


----------



## JessandCharlie (9 July 2010)

brighteyes said:



*QR*

Aww c'mon ladies and gentlemen, we are having a laugh and a dig at PP and his outrageously expensive, over-hyped re-invention of the wheel.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL

But come one people, we are forgetting what a talented businessman this guy is. 
He has managed to make a fortune out of selling common sense!
What else could we sell to make this amount of money... 

In fact all I need to make my fortune is a wholesale order of ropes, pedestalls, halters, supplements, glorified lunge whips, barrels, saddles, bridles, bits, exercise balls, etc, and I will be a rich person!


----------



## SirenaXVI (9 July 2010)

brighteyes said:



*QR*

Aww c'mon ladies and gentlemen, we are having a laugh and a dig at PP and his outrageously expensive, over-hyped re-invention of the wheel.

And some of us use NH (AKA common sense methods based on Horse-Sense) to get through to our horses and ponies.  I'd sooner have obedience through respect, not fear and I think SIAT's unhandled youngster probably did feel threatened in a round pen on that occasion.  You don't know if he had a flashback to some previous frightening occasion from which he couldn't run and, in the roundpen where he was confined, was forced to do what they do when they can't run/are cornered.  

Dear me.  SIAT isn't (from memory) a high-handed sort who regularly ponitifcates rubbish from an Ivory Tower.  The horse is OK now, please move on.

We have progressed from using ignorant force and expecting horses to comply with our muddled instructions, to much more sympathetic methods, based on using what makes horses tick to overcome the language barrier.  We should also be able to recognise a remadial horse from an A* pupil and I don't think ability always implies quick intelligence in a horse!  So, can we get back to insulting PP devotees, rather than one of our more enlightened own?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry brighteyes I did lose it there for a moment  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I am composed again now and am ready to take orders for my superlative coloured balls


----------



## jinglejoys (9 July 2010)

Everytime I hear the "Common Sense" put down it usually comes fiom someone who ends up saying they've been around horse for years therefore I'm presuming "common sense" = experiance.
    The trouble with common sense is that it seems people don't(can't)want to share it they just look smug say "Its common sense" and leave you to struggle


----------



## Sanolly (9 July 2010)

PMSL at this thread!

JJ some things can be taught, and some can't. I for one wouldn't be able to tell you how I know the difference between a horse taking the P with me and a horse being genuinely scared, it's just something I know.
That video with the haffy was brilliant, he looked like he was really having a lot of fun. I've nothing against NH methods, but when a so-called "NH trainer" picks up a rope and starts clouting my horse around the head with it then I have a problem.


----------



## horses13 (9 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			Truely inspirational stuff - I bet none of the nasty bullying twits giggling about NH methods can come close to doing things like this with their horses.  People often laugh when they are frightened or challenged, especially those frighten of change. Natural Horsemanship or Parelli, call it what you like perhaps circus training even, - its the way forward, its the future in horse training, -  just like the dinosaurs, in time conventional training will die out.
		
Click to expand...

If P was the only way forward i would give up horses for good for their sakes.
I have created my own methods over the years by learning from the horses. Never a whip or long line in sight. I have 'lunatics' that are extremly well behaved and have a real bond with us.


----------



## Jennyharvey (9 July 2010)

horses13 said:



			If P was the only way forward i would give up horses for good for their sakes.
I have created my own methods over the years by learning from the horses. Never a whip or long line in sight. I have 'lunatics' that are extremly well behaved and have a real bond with us.
		
Click to expand...

luckily parelli isnt the only way forward.


----------



## Jennyharvey (9 July 2010)

Seeing as everyone is posting here, just thought i would ask a question.  Lance Whitehouse is riding in an unusual bit on page 52 of this weeks H&H.  Does anyone know what it is?  It actually looks like a driving bit, but maybe it isnt.


----------



## reindeerlover (9 July 2010)

Crikey, I go to a barbeque, drink too much sangria, come home, sleep, wake up and find all this?? What on earth...?

I'd like to state that I keep my horses as natural as possible. Two of them choose not to be ridden, one of them appears to enjoy being chased around the round pen with a large whip and the other chooses to run away from me in the field. I allow them to express this natural behaviour as I am kind and lovely.

The other two enjoy being strapped down and tied up with leather straps and metal devices and so I allow them to partake of this too (both boys...go figure) and regularly beat them into a lather while jumping huge objects and chasing a small rubber ball at speed. 

I'm pretty sure that if I had a one eyed horsie or ponio that I would also give them the right to be beaten around the head with a vegetable if they wished. 

I'm afraid I am of Irish descent and therefore (although not of the travelling community) am probably considered racist for supporting the american parellis. Although, again the tyres they make are rather too expensive for me. 


Here endeth today's lesson.


----------



## rushyj (9 July 2010)

Oh dear god my sides hurt!!!!!


----------



## Theresa_F (9 July 2010)

2. The Green balls are a subliminal representation of the state of most male parelli practioners manly parts when said horse finds a new game and double barrels them in the ging gang goolies.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I think this introduces a market for dark purple ones to match the manly ones in this scenario - it is the face that normally goes green in this situation.


----------



## Sparkles (9 July 2010)

Oh my GOD. I haven't laughed this hard from the internet for so long!!!


----------



## amandaco2 (9 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			Yeah,  that was over a week ago, and my youngster only arrived from Ireland 8 weeks ago in a terrible state and almost unhandled. 
I freely admit I got it wrong and put him under too much pressure that day, maybe even frightened him, at least I know and accept that it was my fault. Now he will back up with me if when I am leading him I stop and step back against him gently, he can do it all the time when I gently ask. Just because I didnt get perfection first time doesn't mean I am not moving in the right direction. 
At least I am willing to try a different approach, and have an open mind, thats more than can be said for some people on this forum who are a lot younger than me!.
		
Click to expand...

is he going to be about 20 before you 'ask' to get on and get chased out of the round pen? or do some tail pulling?


----------



## Shysmum (9 July 2010)

Hubbie keeps asking me what I'm cackling about, and yes, I have just snorted tea onto my very old and delicate laptop.. 

I really don't know what to say about all this NH starting stuff - maybe my pony was just a fluke ? Or maybe it's the breed that's so fab ? 

Unhandled - check, 
ungelded so stallionish even now gelded - check,
feet picked up on second day, now picks each one up in order - check,
rubbed all over with plastic bags, umbrella put up over head, week 2 - 5   - check
walking out with me and hubs in a bridle, near roads, week two - check
sat on and a few steps week 3 - check
walking out in  traffic with us week 4 - check
knackered from hard work - CHECK !
after 8 months, can't believe what I have done, completely gobsmacked - check

we have so much trust in each other I lean  on his back  or sit between his hooves when he's lying down in the field... and this is a very proud stallionish gelding. He often does "babyish" things, and I get it wrong, and have got dragged and stuff, cos he is a baby. Things do go wrong of course, I tend to stand back and realise a lot of the time it was me, but other times he is taking the piss out of my kind nature. But he is learning 

I used common sense,  love, my aromatherapy, and  discipline ( body language and voice -) and never needed a round pen, a carrot stick or a DVD. I just used my instincts - but isn't that what horse-people should do ?  To have to spend vast sums of money , or use weird training devices to achieve a happy started horse seems like a cop out to me, sorry. 

sm x


----------



## Storminateacup (9 July 2010)

brighteyes said:



*QR*

Aww c'mon ladies and gentlemen, we are having a laugh and a dig at PP and his outrageously expensive, over-hyped re-invention of the wheel.

And some of us use NH (AKA common sense methods based on Horse-Sense) to get through to our horses and ponies.  I'd sooner have obedience through respect, not fear and I think SIAT's unhandled youngster probably did feel threatened in a round pen on that occasion.  You don't know if he had a flashback to some previous frightening occasion from which he couldn't run and, in the roundpen where he was confined, was forced to do what they do when they can't run/are cornered.  

Dear me.  SIAT isn't (from memory) a high-handed sort who regularly ponitifcates rubbish from an Ivory Tower.  The horse is OK now, please move on.

We have progressed from using ignorant force and expecting horses to comply with our muddled instructions, to much more sympathetic methods, based on using what makes horses tick to overcome the language barrier.  We should also be able to recognise a remadial horse from an A* pupil and I don't think ability always implies quick intelligence in a horse!  So, can we get back to insulting PP devotees, rather than one of our more enlightened own?
		
Click to expand...

Thank again , Bright eyes, for your support, I think you know where I am coming from, its seems I am often misunderstood on this forum,  But I ve always been unconventional and rocked the boat! 
Yes, and it wasn't the headcollar that caused my problem that day but a number of factors involved, including cows in next field and me "pushing" him to hard in the round pen to get "join up" when in fact he had already stopped trotting a couple of times and indicated that he wanted to come in, I missed it and sent him away too sharply and he responded with fear. Thats how I see it anyway. 
I am having no problems with him now(atm) , but I do realise he is a sensitive horse and needs gentle handling. Maybe thats his personality. I would never use ignorant force on any horses , Ive seen it used and sometimes it works, but its not for me. I do not buy into the whole Parelli package or buy the equipment, I too think its a hype, and acknowledge that many western/auzzie trainers have used these methods for decades. PP just packaged it for the media and made his millions, whats so wrong in that? Many NH practitioners praise PP for introducing the methods to the masses, and it has carved a pathway for others. I ve never been to a clinic either just watch NH videos on internet. 
My young horse has taken a long time settling in as he had never been seperated from his herd before. He was also in poor condition. 
He has now been desensitised to plastic bags, tarpaulin, canvas bags (over his head even),fly mask, numnah on, and hopefully will get a rug on this weekend with as little fuss as possible. 
I am only planning on taking him as far as ground handling as he is going to be proffesional back in May with NH trainer. I had every intention of having him professionally backed when I bought him. I only bought a youngster as I was sick and tired of buying, horses that had major problems (soundness and psychological issues- despite vetting). 
That way I was pretty sure I would get something that was not broken already.


----------



## Jennyharvey (9 July 2010)

I think that a lot of people here just assume that most people who do NH just play with their horses on the ground and take forever to start them.  
Well, maybe some people feel that there is more important things than sitting on your horse's back.  I tend to take a good while to start a horse under saddle, which is why i dont start horses for other people.  They want it done NOW.  Im not saying that starting a horse in 6 weeks is bad, just that some people like to take a little longer.  Thats also not just us NH people, or whatever you want to call it.  
If i think that a horse will benefit from taking things slowly then i will.  Just because i dont just get on a horse quickly doesnt mean that i never will.  Some horses need more time, as do there owners.  Not everyone has nerves of steel to just get on a nervous horse and hope for the best.  
Like i said, there is much more to just riding your horse.


----------



## Shysmum (9 July 2010)

Fumanchu, I think he may be a witty, patient ponio, who is taking the piss out of me - tonight he will have reverted to a beastie. I put it down to living on a bridleway where he was fed lots of suspicious sarnies  and god knows what else by walkers. 

I agree Jenny, it has to be done at the horse's pace. And riding is not the only thing that matters - we  still go out a lot on a lead rein. For me it was the total trust that we had built up that  he let me get on his back that was the main thing, the thing I was most worried about. That was not about riding at all. Totally about trust - pic on my sig is that day, and I was crying my eyes out.  

 I think my pony may have been a fluke, and I am totally gobsmacked at what he's done. He is now started (he absolutely loves going out and about for his ten minute hacks ), but he's now being rested as he's having a growth spurt. 

All that said, i'm sure it's cos the boy is a gypsy cob, and they are steady and quite fearless in the first place. Have come off quite a few times tho 

I bet loads of peeps here have done stuff like this thru intuition ??


----------



## Jennyharvey (9 July 2010)

I doubt it was a fluke, shysmum.  Just good horsemanship, patience and time.


----------



## Storminateacup (9 July 2010)

Jennyharvey said:



			I think that a lot of people here just assume that most people who do NH just play with their horses on the ground and take forever to start them.  
Well, maybe some people feel that there is more important things than sitting on your horse's back.  I tend to take a good while to start a horse under saddle, which is why i dont start horses for other people.  They want it done NOW.  Im not saying that starting a horse in 6 weeks is bad, just that some people like to take a little longer.  Thats also not just us NH people, or whatever you want to call it.  
If i think that a horse will benefit from taking things slowly then i will.  Just because i dont just get on a horse quickly doesnt mean that i never will.  Some horses need more time, as do there owners.  Not everyone has nerves of steel to just get on a nervous horse and hope for the best.  
Like i said, there is much more to just riding your horse.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you Jennyharvey, my youngster is a lot sharper than my old cob ever was, I ve helped friends in the past to back youngsters that were a complete doddle, as they were so laid back. Most were heavy gypsy cobs, that we just jumped on within a few days and were hacking out easily. Another 16.hh hanovarian/cob mare was backed in a few afternoons and I was one of the first on her in the school and out hacking within days, and lead horse too. Some horses are not as easy as other we all know this. Hurrying the early stages are not a great idea to my mind, I believe you need to go at the right pace for the horse. 
I certainly do not have nerves of steel to just get on a nervous horse and go for it either.


----------



## RunToEarth (9 July 2010)

I don't play "games" with my horses, I bought them to do things whilst I was on top of them, and as much as I enjoy them on the ground, we don't play games no, nothing more "fun" than finding carrots in my pockets- how boring am I? 
As for standing behind your horse and pulling its tail, well, stupidity speak volumes here, and I promise you if I followed your very odd advice, I would be booted from here to kingdom come by my coloured horse, I just don't DO things like that with him, for one I just cannot see what pulling my horse's tail is possibly going to do to make either of our lives more pleasurable. 
The coloured was boffed around the head a lot before he came over here, some woman from the feed merchants told me to parelli him back into confidence on the ground. 
I've done fine with just me and my polos- and think of the money I saved along the way 
Our horses do whatever is asked of them. Mounted or on foot the biggest thing I've ever had to do is elbow Joseph for being a bolshy git, and I'm guessing he wouldn't respect me tickling him with my carrot stick...


----------



## Jane1706 (9 July 2010)

Jennyharvey said:



			I think that a lot of people here just assume that most people who do NH just play with their horses on the ground and take forever to start them.  
Well, maybe some people feel that there is more important things than sitting on your horse's back.  I tend to take a good while to start a horse under saddle, which is why i dont start horses for other people.  They want it done NOW.  Im not saying that starting a horse in 6 weeks is bad, just that some people like to take a little longer.  Thats also not just us NH people, or whatever you want to call it.  
If i think that a horse will benefit from taking things slowly then i will.  Just because i dont just get on a horse quickly doesnt mean that i never will.  Some horses need more time, as do there owners.  Not everyone has nerves of steel to just get on a nervous horse and hope for the best.  
Like i said, there is much more to just riding your horse.
		
Click to expand...

Jenny,  good well rounded post.

We have a gentlemen locally who starts horses under saddle and he will never consider putting a rider up until the horse is capable of self carriage.  His strong feeling is that if a horse is struggling to hold itself upright why on earth would you add 70 kilos of human to the equation.

Some horses are started and backed in 6 - 8 weeks some take longer he will only take on clients for backing that are not going to be jumping up and down screaming for the job to be done quickly, he has a waiting list and all the horses coming away from him are calm and happily ready to continue their education .


----------



## Shysmum (9 July 2010)

but a lot of horses aren't easy, right ? So that is where Parelli gets the money coming in - almost making peeps feel that they simply HAVE to spend the money on her stuff or it'll all go horribly wrong or wronger . Almost like bribery or mind games for owners, or is that the wrong word ? 

Then she gets caught with her pants down, and people realise she's talking some sense and some tosh.


----------



## Minxie (9 July 2010)

Ok I don't follow the Parelli methods and I've no particular interest in doing so.

However.

What on earth is this obsession about Parelli and his money making.  

So what if he charges hundreds of $$$$ for his courses / dvd's etc etc.

a) you don't have to buy any of it

b) what business is it of anybody else's. 

Jesus has anybody called bloody dynorod recently?  Or had a mechanic look at your car?  I get ripped off on a daily basis by people who do so because they know I need their services which to me is a hundred times worse. I think its smacks of envy when people keep running to the old 'look how much he charges' nipple.

And for that matter - how much do you think Sheikh Mactoum or the Aga Khan makes from racing their horses for poor sods at the track.  But whose bitching about the millions they walk away with in their pockets.  

Get over it.  This is a man out there whose got the right to earn a living - and at least he's not a single parent screwing the benefit system which is the usual poor sod to be vilified on this site.


----------



## Storminateacup (9 July 2010)

Minxie said:



			Ok I don't follow the Parelli methods and I've no particular interest in doing so.

However.

What on earth is this obsession about Parelli and his money making.  

So what if he charges hundreds of $$$$ for his courses / dvd's etc etc.

a) you don't have to buy any of it

b) what business is it of anybody else's. 

Jesus has anybody called bloody dynorod recently?  Or had a mechanic look at your car?  I get ripped off on a daily basis by people who do so because they know I need their services which to me is a hundred times worse. I think its smacks of envy when people keep running to the old 'look how much he charges' nipple.

And for that matter - how much do you think Sheikh Mactoum or the Aga Khan makes from racing their horses for poor sods at the track.  But whose bitching about the millions they walk away with in their pockets.  

Get over it.  This is a man out there whose got the right to earn a living - and at least he's not a single parent screwing the benefit system which is the usual poor sod to be vilified on this site.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------



## tallyho! (9 July 2010)

Minxie said:



			Ok I don't follow the Parelli methods and I've no particular interest in doing so.

However.

What on earth is this obsession about Parelli and his money making.  

So what if he charges hundreds of $$$$ for his courses / dvd's etc etc.

a) you don't have to buy any of it

b) what business is it of anybody else's. 

Jesus has anybody called bloody dynorod recently?  Or had a mechanic look at your car?  I get ripped off on a daily basis by people who do so because they know I need their services which to me is a hundred times worse. I think its smacks of envy when people keep running to the old 'look how much he charges' nipple.

And for that matter - how much do you think Sheikh Mactoum or the Aga Khan makes from racing their horses for poor sods at the track.  But whose bitching about the millions they walk away with in their pockets.  

Get over it.  This is a man out there whose got the right to earn a living - and at least he's not a single parent screwing the benefit system which is the usual poor sod to be vilified on this site.
		
Click to expand...

*
WHOA!!!* Is that rather buff young man you naked on that horse!!!!

THATS what I call natural horsemanship


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (9 July 2010)

The more I read the title of this thread, the more I love it 

I feel this should be this threads accompanying song 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORy-RiO8H6k


----------



## brighteyes (9 July 2010)

*Is Parelli bad for the brain?
*

Going back to the original question - I can't decide, but it's definitely bad for the housework...


----------



## tallyho! (9 July 2010)

sarahsum1 said:



			The more I read the title of this thread, the more I love it 

I feel this should be this threads accompanying song 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORy-RiO8H6k 

Click to expand...

Oh no no no, sorry dear this will not do - I'm soooo not the rapping type. 

Any country & western?


----------



## Puppy (9 July 2010)

rema said:



			if your horse will double barrel you then you do need to go back to very basic parelli and play the seven games before you are both ready to try tail pulling.the trust is very obviously not there.
		
Click to expand...

Doh! Obviously this is where I went wrong....


----------



## rema (9 July 2010)

Ah Puppy i would never ever take the mick out of what happened to you.That was just horrific.


----------



## tallyho! (9 July 2010)

I pulled his tail today. As suggested by *rema*.

What happened was, i went in his stable and did the usual stretch routine and he thought he might go out and give Music (his girlfirend) a kiss.

Well, I pulled his tail and said "oi! no!". 

Well, you won't believe it but he stopped, turned round and said "do you mind???" and proceeded forwards and kissed music despite my efforts. She wasn't that pleased tbh. I'd squeal too if a stubbly gelding tried to kiss me.

I have so much practice to do this weekend.

Have ordered glittery horse ball, hope to able to use it next week. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Puppy (9 July 2010)

rema said:



			Ah Puppy i would never ever take the mick out of what happened to you.That was just horrific.
		
Click to expand...

LOL! No, no, go ahead! I'm so lucky to be alive. You've got to laugh about these things  

I'm having my next lot of surgery next month - finally, the nose job I've wanted for 20 years!!


----------



## Sparkles (9 July 2010)

One carrot stick as promised [freshly picked and organic ].







Hairy, meet Mr.Carrot!



















It got eaten 

After our carrot bonding session...




























http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._454859601752_708806752_5832327_2735127_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...3_409005690867_690990867_4969595_485736_n.jpg




In all fairness.

We did have a hell of a lot of fun earlier just 'playing' with them.




Alice also found a multi use of the carrot...it can act as a hair accessory!






And a Hairy Accessory


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 July 2010)

Definitely for the horse's brain-talk about confusing! *thinks* 'I must teach my boy to wiggle sideways along a log tomorrow. It will be fun and I can give him directions by pulling on his tail.'

Parelli is extremely bad for the brain if you are Linda Parelli. Imagine waking up next to that moustache on a daily basis! It would for sure scramble my brain.

Then of course, it's very bad for your brain when you fall off cos you're not wearing a hat, like Linda when she fell off on to her head a while back. Everyone say 'awww...' Oopsadaisy!

Tallyho: re
*'Have ordered glittery horse ball, hope to able to use it next week. Will let you know how it goes.' *

What colour? I feel it is of the highest importance that you choose your colour carefully to match your horse's aura.


----------



## tallyho! (9 July 2010)

cinammontoast said:



			Tallyho: re
*'Have ordered glittery horse ball, hope to able to use it next week. Will let you know how it goes.' *

Click to expand...

Welllllll, he's strictly a gelding's gelding but he does have a penchant for shiny things...


----------



## Snickers (9 July 2010)

I'm a little soft in the brain and would never dream of doing Parelli 

I think they have good intentions, but if they buy all the stuff, they're just being taken for a ride... Not even literally  It seems a lot of the Parelliers are nervous around their horses...


----------



## Shysmum (10 July 2010)

binky, those pics have made me lmao !  sm x


----------



## SirenaXVI (10 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			binky, those pics have made me lmao !  sm x
		
Click to expand...

Yes but as I told her, she should have used one of my very reasonably priced cucumber sticks, it would have lasted much longer that that puny carrot stick


----------



## Shysmum (10 July 2010)

Are you 100% sure that they actually LIKE cucumber ? I think I'll have to buy one on the way down to the yard tomorrow, and wave it about in his general direction..


----------



## Hollycat (10 July 2010)

ha ha this has been a fab thread.

I wouldn't dismiss all Parelli out of hand though.  I have a very good friend that is really into Parelli. While I certainly wouldn't do parelli myself, some of her groundwork techniques are useful for me and I would happily use them.  For example her methods of teaching shoulder in, half pass, passage etc in hand I find very interesting.  I don't know how to teach them in hand from my 'traditional' dressage trainers who actually don't know either and there are not many clinics around by SRS/classical trainers who certainly would know.  I agree a lot of Parelli is just remarketed stuff that most of us use without thinking about it - such as desenstisation of youngsters to scarey things etc.

I will always use what works best for each individual horse whether it is branded natural, pareli or traditional.  Each to his own and as long as you and your horses are having fun then who really cares.


----------



## Sparkles (10 July 2010)

Pmsl XD

I think I did actually fall off on one from laughing so much, think it was when I tried to do full scissors on hairy! [And failed epically as I'm really not that stretchy anymore!...maybe a nice long rope to tie me on or suspend me from the tree next time?]

We have a lettuce in today. Shall I try that?


----------



## Shysmum (10 July 2010)

tried the cucumber this morning and went down a treat   they also had a bit of watermelon, so I could use that as one of my balls ?  SPLAT .. sm x


----------



## DJ (10 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			I think my pony may have been a fluke, and I am totally gobsmacked at what he's done. He is now started (he absolutely loves going out and about for his ten minute hacks ), but he's now being rested as he's having a growth spurt. 

All that said, i'm sure it's cos the boy is a gypsy cob, and they are steady and quite fearless in the first place. Have come off quite a few times tho 

I bet loads of peeps here have done stuff like this thru intuition ??
		
Click to expand...

I have a 3 yr old Irish Cob (had him just over 2 months). I`ve just backed him (after having him 4 weeks). I used a little bit of everything (apart from Parelli as i really can`t stand the guy). 

But mostly, yes, i used my intuition and listened to my boy. I have an amazing bond with him, but i also know when he is taking the pi$$ 

As you so rightly say, there will be days when everything goes well, and days when things go utterly pearshaped .. but its about letting the **** days slide, dusting yourself off, and just getting on with it 

I`ve started my boy pretty much the same as how you`ve done yours ................. But i do have a "Handy stick" ... and very handy it is too


----------



## Shysmum (10 July 2010)

Hmmm, while he's resting, I'm taking him out for walks in a bridle, and have to wear gloves and carry a handy twig, as he is just sooooo strong, and he knows it -  when he starts mincing about around mares it does come in handy. I don't think a cucumber would have the same effect ? He'd just eat it, and I don't let him eat in his bridle. 

I'm so glad you've done similar to me, and had good results too.  sm x


----------



## DJ (10 July 2010)

Mmmmmmm cucumber .... soz off topic momentarily  cucumber is good for cellulite apparently, amongst other things ...... lol !! 

I do the same, walking them out is a good way for him to "see" stuff, and the odd daft moment is dealt with swiftly and quietly, plenty of re-assurance and on we go  

I haven`t bitted him yet, i just ride him in a rope halter ... i`ll get round to it at some point


----------



## reindeerlover (10 July 2010)

daisysp8 said:



			Mmmmmmm cucumber .... soz off topic momentarily  cucumber is good for cellulite apparently, amongst other things ...... lol !! 

I do the same, walking them out is a good way for him to "see" stuff, and the odd daft moment is dealt with swiftly and quietly, plenty of re-assurance and on we go  

I haven`t bitted him yet, i just ride him in a rope halter ... i`ll get round to it at some point 

Click to expand...

Cellulite eh? Do you eat it, rub it on yourself or thwack yourself around the ears with it?


----------



## muddy boots (10 July 2010)

I have to say that the best groundwork training I have ever had was from a dressage trainer. I'm certainly not what I would call a dressage rider and my horse is no dresage star, I just had some flatwork lessons from an outstanding trainer at a time when my horse was also being difficult in hand. The help was great, really practical and no fancy gadgets or DVDs were purchased.


----------



## Sparkles (10 July 2010)

And maybe stuff cauliflowers down their ears for noisy crowd phobias?

We could start a whole new way of horse-keeping.

Call it 'Organic'!


----------



## marble (10 July 2010)

has to be the best and funniest thread for ages, thank you everybody, its pissing down outside, and I have sat in here and laughed out loud, dogs, horses and chickens not to impressed though.  Freddie the dobermann says to everyone who has split liquid on computer, give him a call and he will soon clean them up................


----------



## DJ (10 July 2010)

Farrierlover said:



			Cellulite eh? Do you eat it, rub it on yourself or thwack yourself around the ears with it?
		
Click to expand...

Well here ya go .... everything you need to know (and wasn`t really bothered for knowing) about cucumbers ........... 




1. Cucumbers contain most of the vitamins you need every day, just one cucumber contains Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B3, Vitamin B5, Vitamin B6, Folic Acid, Vitamin C, Calcium, Iron, Magnesium, Phosphorus, Potassium and Zinc.

2. Feeling tired in the afternoon, put down the caffeinated soda and pick up a cucumber. Cucumbers are a good source of B Vitamins and Carbohydrates that can provide that quick pick-me-up that can last for hours.

3. Tired of your bathroom mirror fogging up after a shower? Try rubbing a cucumber slice along the mirror, it will eliminate the fog and provide a soothing, spa-like fragrance.

4. Are grubs and slugs ruining your planting beds? Place a few slices in a small pie tin and your garden will be free of pests all season long. The chemicals in the cucumber react with the aluminum to give off a scent undetectable to humans but drive garden pests crazy and make them flee the area.

5 Looking for a fast and easy way to remove cellulite before going out or to the pool? Try rubbing a slice or two of cucumbers along your problem area for a few minutes, the phytochemicals in the cucumber cause the collagen in your skin to tighten, firming up the outer layer and reducing the visibility of cellulite. Works great on wrinkles too!!!

6.. Want to avoid a hangover or terrible headache? Eat a few cucumber slices before going to bed and wake up refreshed and headache free. Cucumbers contain enough sugar, B vitamins and electrolytes to replenish essential nutrients the body lost, keeping everything in equilibrium, avoiding both a hangover and headache!!

7. Looking to fight off that afternoon or evening snacking binge? Cucumbers have been used for centuries and often used by European trappers, traders and explores for quick meals to thwart off starvation.

8. Have an important meeting or job interview and you realize that you don't have enough time to polish your shoes? Rub a freshly cut cucumber over the shoe, its chemicals will provide a quick and durable shine that not only looks great but also repels water.

9. Out of WD 40 and need to fix a squeaky hinge? Take a cucumber slice and rub it along the problematic hinge, and voila, the squeak is gone!

10. Stressed out and don't have time for massage, facial or visit to the spa? Cut up an entire cucumber and place it in a boiling pot of water, the chemicals and nutrients from the cucumber with react with the boiling water and be released in the steam, creating a soothing, relaxing aroma that has been shown the reduce stress in new mothers and college students during final exams.

11. Just finish a business lunch and realize you don't have gum or mints? Take a slice of cucumber and press it to the roof of your mouth with your tongue for 30 seconds to eliminate bad breath, the phytochemcials will kill the bacteria in your mouth responsible for causing bad breath.

12. Looking for a 'green' way to clean your taps, sinks or stainless steel? Take a slice of cucumber and rub it on the surface you want to clean, not only will it remove years of tarnish and bring back the shine, but is won't leave streaks and won't harm you fingers or fingernails while you clean. 

13. Using a pen and made a mistake? Take the outside of the cucumber and slowly use it to erase the pen writing, also works great on crayons and markers that the kids have used to decorate the walls!!


----------



## Sparkles (10 July 2010)

LOL!! ^ 

But the question is, are they true?!


----------



## Berpisc (10 July 2010)

Cucumbers are obviously a many splendoured thing.....
So how about Salsify sticks??


----------



## Shysmum (10 July 2010)

Ah, dainty sandwiches anyone ? I know that he'd follow me anywhere for a few delicate sarnies...

On a tangent, but he tried to eat some dried dog food this evening   Would slapping him with the cucumber or firing radishes at him have diverted his attention enough ?  sm x


----------



## tallyho! (10 July 2010)

Do you get cellulite on your ears?


----------



## SirenaXVI (10 July 2010)

daisysp8 said:



			Well here ya go .... everything you need to know (and wasn`t really bothered for knowing) about cucumbers ........... 




1. Cucumbers contain most of the vitamins you need every day, just one cucumber contains Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B3, Vitamin B5, Vitamin B6, Folic Acid, Vitamin C, Calcium, Iron, Magnesium, Phosphorus, Potassium and Zinc.

2. Feeling tired in the afternoon, put down the caffeinated soda and pick up a cucumber. Cucumbers are a good source of B Vitamins and Carbohydrates that can provide that quick pick-me-up that can last for hours.

3. Tired of your bathroom mirror fogging up after a shower? Try rubbing a cucumber slice along the mirror, it will eliminate the fog and provide a soothing, spa-like fragrance.

4. Are grubs and slugs ruining your planting beds? Place a few slices in a small pie tin and your garden will be free of pests all season long. The chemicals in the cucumber react with the aluminum to give off a scent undetectable to humans but drive garden pests crazy and make them flee the area.

5 Looking for a fast and easy way to remove cellulite before going out or to the pool? Try rubbing a slice or two of cucumbers along your problem area for a few minutes, the phytochemicals in the cucumber cause the collagen in your skin to tighten, firming up the outer layer and reducing the visibility of cellulite. Works great on wrinkles too!!!

6.. Want to avoid a hangover or terrible headache? Eat a few cucumber slices before going to bed and wake up refreshed and headache free. Cucumbers contain enough sugar, B vitamins and electrolytes to replenish essential nutrients the body lost, keeping everything in equilibrium, avoiding both a hangover and headache!!

7. Looking to fight off that afternoon or evening snacking binge? Cucumbers have been used for centuries and often used by European trappers, traders and explores for quick meals to thwart off starvation.

8. Have an important meeting or job interview and you realize that you don't have enough time to polish your shoes? Rub a freshly cut cucumber over the shoe, its chemicals will provide a quick and durable shine that not only looks great but also repels water.

9. Out of WD 40 and need to fix a squeaky hinge? Take a cucumber slice and rub it along the problematic hinge, and voila, the squeak is gone!

10. Stressed out and don't have time for massage, facial or visit to the spa? Cut up an entire cucumber and place it in a boiling pot of water, the chemicals and nutrients from the cucumber with react with the boiling water and be released in the steam, creating a soothing, relaxing aroma that has been shown the reduce stress in new mothers and college students during final exams.

11. Just finish a business lunch and realize you don't have gum or mints? Take a slice of cucumber and press it to the roof of your mouth with your tongue for 30 seconds to eliminate bad breath, the phytochemcials will kill the bacteria in your mouth responsible for causing bad breath.

12. Looking for a 'green' way to clean your taps, sinks or stainless steel? Take a slice of cucumber and rub it on the surface you want to clean, not only will it remove years of tarnish and bring back the shine, but is won't leave streaks and won't harm you fingers or fingernails while you clean. 

13. Using a pen and made a mistake? Take the outside of the cucumber and slowly use it to erase the pen writing, also works great on crayons and markers that the kids have used to decorate the walls!!
		
Click to expand...







See I was right about the cucumber stick

_wanders off feeling very very smug_


----------



## amandaco2 (10 July 2010)

WOW i will buy 20 please!
so whats that about £200...?


----------



## DJ (10 July 2010)

amandaco2 said:



			WOW i will buy 20 please!
so whats that about £200...?
		
Click to expand...

I think you missed a "0" off the end if you`re wanting 20 ..........


----------



## Echo Bravo (10 July 2010)

Cotton buds for computer(for those that splutter) Baby bibs for those that dribble (tea coffee etc) Sunglasses for horses ponies etc (Glitter balls) Brain transplants for rest.


----------



## DJ (10 July 2010)

johnrobert said:



			Cotton buds for computer(for those that splutter) Baby bibs for those that dribble (tea coffee etc) Sunglasses for horses ponies etc (Glitter balls) Brain transplants for rest.

Click to expand...

You make me lol ... lots


----------

